# Rep system - Keep it OR Get rid of it!?



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

*Rep system - Keep it OR Get rid of it!?*​
Keep it14769.34%Get Rid of it6530.66%


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

As title says.. Straight answers

Keep it

OR

Get rid of it?

What you think?

I just want to add no way his thi thread meant to swing people one way or the other.. I'm just interesting in peoples opinions as I have read people say get rid of it and people say to keep it.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

I dont see that it poses a problem so i voted keep.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

KEEP! rep is ace


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't see what the fuss is about

'Argh he has more rep than me but we have the same boxes my life is over!'

WHO CARES lol

It's a good feature of the board and it does what it says on the tin, no need to change it tbh


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

The way I see it mate is you really get to know after a month or 2 who is knowledgeable/respected.. who is funny/popular.. and who is a straight up rep whore..

At first I thought it was wrong for people to get repped plainly for being funny or posting a youtube link ect, but it boils down to people using reps as a way of showing thanks..

I still rep people don't get me wrong, but I just see it as both ways of thanks, whether it be for help or advice or whether it be for making me laugh.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't give a sh1t either way but lately it seems to have caused a divide between the board, not mentioning names (bronze thread) but that's how I see it


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Keep it for those who love it.

And, ignor it if you don't.

It is a good thankyou system for those who offer you help.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

who fecking cares???!!!

IMO, those who dont have many


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

TOBE said:


> The way I see it mate is you really get to know after a month or 2 who is knowledgeable/respected.. who is funny/popular.. and who is a straight up rep whore..
> 
> At first I thought it was wrong for people to get repped plainly for being funny or posting a youtube link ect, but it boils down to people using reps as a way of showing thanks..
> 
> I still rep people don't get me wrong, but I just see it as both ways of thanks, whether it be for help or advice or whether it be for making me laugh.


Good post.. reps :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I Love reps

I want the stars back

But then I love to feel superior, and in most cases I AM...

Whinging fcks who dont get repped are right moany little to55ers...

No fckin rep me.. DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?????


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

If those are the only choices I would say bin it.

A better solution would be to keep rep to just training threads.

The point of rep is to show who knows their stuff, not who everyone else fancies and is trying to tap up in the general section and journals :whistling:

At the moment it's a farce.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I Love reps
> 
> I want the stars back
> 
> ...


So is that a No keep it ? :lol:


----------



## Danzx6r (Apr 21, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I don't give a sh1t either way but lately it seems to have caused a divide between the board, not mentioning names (bronze thread) but that's how I see it


Have you read the last page or 2 on Silver thread..... :tongue:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

flapjack said:


> Keep it for those who love it.
> 
> And, ignor it if you don't.
> 
> It is a good thankyou system for those who offer you help.


 :lol:

mate those arn't the options! READ the thread.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> If those are the only choices I would say bin it.
> 
> A better solution would be to keep rep to just training threads.
> 
> ...


Spot on.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Danzx6r said:


> Have you read the last page or 2 on Silver thread..... :tongue:


I don't post in either anymore! lol


----------



## Danzx6r (Apr 21, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I don't post in either anymore! lol


 :lol: Reps to you for not being a repwhore :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

TOBE said:


> The way I see it mate is you really get to know after a month or 2 who is knowledgeable/respected.. who is funny/popular.. and who is a straight up rep whore..
> 
> At first I thought it was wrong for people to get repped plainly for being funny or posting a youtube link ect, but it boils down to people using reps as a way of showing thanks..
> 
> I still rep people don't get me wrong, but I just see it as both ways of thanks, whether it be for help or advice or whether it be for making me laugh.


Fair enough.. I'm only asking for peoples opinions..

Take that as a keep it! :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Heinkeken said:


> Spot on.


With one rep I can triple your score, or remove you and turn you red...

When your red, nobody likes you any more









Be afraid..Be very AFRAID


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Danzx6r said:


> :lol: Reps to you for not being a repwhore :lol:


Cough up then bitch!! :lol:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Keep it i dont see what the problem is at all people seem to forget how they came about most of there reps :lol: does it really matter :confused1: surly you know if someone knows there stuff or not. I mean you could just look at previous posts and threads. Reps is just a bit of fun and a way to thank people pretty simple.

Do agree with ba baracuss a bit thow mayb could do with another rep system like mayb the stars :whistling: for training journals.

KEEP IT GOOSE lol I know what i said aint in options :tongue:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> If those are the only choices I would say bin it.
> 
> A better solution would be to keep rep to just training threads.
> 
> ...


You never got talking to someone you other wise might not have mate??

Just because you recived a positive comment or something??

Are you really closed to the behind scenes benefit reppage can give..

I bet i have spoke to loads and helped loads of people who have repped me, when probably they would not have sent a pm.....

Being seen as superior is just ONE benefit to rep system...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Who's bothered? I don't know why everyone is being so gay about it!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I have red bocco's on


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

jw007 said:


> With one rep I can triple your score, or remove you and turn you red...
> 
> When your red, nobody likes you any more
> 
> ...


hahahaha :lol:


----------



## Danzx6r (Apr 21, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Cough up then bitch!! :lol:


 :lol: I'm trying........... :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Jesus Mary Christ... not another rep thread. Time we start negging the anti rep people!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Jesus Mary Christ... not another rep thread. Time we start negging the anti rep people!


Where does this thread state it is "anti rep" ??

Its purely a thread to get an idea of peoples opinions on the subject thats all.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I voted keep.

It's a bit of fun anyway, can't see why people get so bothered about it


----------



## Danzx6r (Apr 21, 2009)

Goose said:


> Where does this thread state it is "anti rep" ??
> 
> Its purely a thread to get an idea of peoples opinions on the subject thats all.


Absolutely!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

jw007 said:


> You never got talking to someone you other wise might not have mate??
> 
> Just because you recived a positive comment or something??
> 
> ...


No I don't think I have mate.

I must be closed to it as you say as I don't recall that happening, but then I'm a bit of a [email protected] with my rep gun, so maybe that's why


----------



## junior (Jan 12, 2008)

Ive voted to keep the rep system.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Imagine UKM being like a pub....

You have the regulars who always seem to have their own stool at the bar and the new or quiet people pretty much keep their heads down until they are welcomed into the sweaty fold 

Now... instead of respecting Lorians pub, they start kicking off about how the pub is run and why the regulars always have the nice seats by the bar.

Wouldnt happen would it?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Imagine UKM being like a pub....
> 
> You have the regulars who always seem to have their own stool at the bar and the new or quiet people pretty much keep their heads down until they are welcomed into the sweaty fold
> 
> ...


Hell yeah

Its always nobodys that post anti rep stuff, usually with zero knowledge or experience anyway

Have a super rep good man:thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> No I don't think I have mate.
> 
> I must be closed to it as you say as I don't recall that happening, but then I'm a bit of a [email protected] with my rep gun, so maybe that's why


Now changing your avatar to the moment where Joe presents his sphincter to the judges is worth a good few reps!!!


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Who cares, to be honest I'd forgotton about it...............let it die off as it caused nothing but arguements anyway!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Now changing your avatar to the moment where Joe presents his sphincter to the judges is worth a good few reps!!!


Good point!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well i suppose reps are a bit of fun now as opposed to generally meaning something like a year or so ago..... so whoever wants thier reps boosting i will do it for you


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

dont change a thing. If you dont like it, don't use it, I for one get a very big layer of extra communication through reps, being able to give/recieve compliments/criticism, or just thank someone for a post that brightenend my day etc...

And whoever stated reps are supposed to show the people with knowledge, I am afraid you are mistaken. They are called rep points as a shortened form of reputation. One can have a reputation for any number of things, not just being knowledgable - hell you can get a reputation for being a total dunce. I myself have a reputation for fiddling with cats, but I swear I never once came inside a single one of the little bastarsd...

It all gets taken too seriously, its just another fun dimension to the board, plain and simple.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I personally think it helps make sure people stay respectful. Other forums which I've used that don't employ such a method often have members who are less respectful towards each other.

I vote KEEP IT!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

we should re name them gaylord points and then add em up at the end of the year to see who is the biggest Gaylord haha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jw007 said:


> With one rep I can triple your score, or remove you and turn you red...
> 
> When your red, nobody likes you any more
> 
> ...


this is one of the reasons it should go....



jw007 said:


> Hell yeah
> 
> Its always nobodys that post anti rep stuff, usually with zero knowledge or experience anyway


well i don't like the rep system one bit so does this mean i have zero knowldege??



AlasTTTair said:


> I personally think it helps make sure people stay respectful. Other forums which I've used that don't employ such a method often have members who are less respectful towards each other.
> 
> I vote KEEP IT!


are these the forums you have just been banned from?? :whistling:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

ZING!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Kezz said:


> we should re name them gaylord points and then add em up at the end of the year to see who is the biggest Gaylord haha


Then it would surely be jw007 - which is right :lol:


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

i dont really care about reps..probably as i dont have any and im new

the main reason to come on here is to share experiences, receive/give advice to people..chill out

but i voted to keep it,..i see it as a good way of judging someone..i.e they're opinion is respected..but with all this rep whoring going on..and iv only been here a couple a days, it kinda messes things up!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Kezz said:


> we should re name them gaylord points and then add em up at the end of the year to see who is the biggest Gaylord haha


I already won that comp UKMs gayist

This one would be a forgone conlusion as well

you just like seeing me get my just deserts for all dedicatin i put back into this errr sport???? :confused1:

:lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I already won that comp UKMs gayist
> 
> This one would be a forgone conlusion as well
> 
> ...


 ah but this is a new title, UKM Ultimo Gaylord so get repping LOL


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mr Eko said:


> but i voted to keep it,..i see it as a good way of judging someone..i.e they're opinion is respected..but with all this rep whoring going on..and iv only been here a couple a days, it kinda messes things up!


The blatant rep whoring confuses things, but I'd still say WTF does it matter.

Generally, those with high rep scores have something of interest - not necessarily knowledge, not necessarily one thing - but something that might make their posts worth watching.

Does this mean someone with zero reps isnt worth reading - of course it doesnt, lets not be silly...

Harmless system that many use for innocent ends, and doesnt affect anyone else. So the ones that hate it would rather do away with it, even though they don't care, thus stopping the majority (by the looks of the poll so far) from enjoying it... way to think/go.

I am going to campaign to ban Little Britain off the telly because I can't stand it, and I dont give a flying fcuk if others enjoy it - I SHALL RUIN IT FOR THEM :lol: :lol: :lol:

Actually that last bit was balls, I love Little Britain


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Mods can edit rep points. :whistling:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

1st gaylord rep cast  lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Mods can edit rep points. :whistling:


Well then thats just a big double-fcuk-doesnt-matter then - so if it don't matter, whats the prob 

PS I would just like to take this opportunity to tell you Tom, I have always respected you, and think you are far better looking and more sexualy attractive than PScarb...

(althought I am not sure if you are taller???)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Mods can edit rep points. :whistling:


I would start with your own then BETA BOY

You clearly have nothing of value to offer judging by your p1ss poor reppage..

Here have a super rep, might make you feel taller


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> I would start with your own then BETA BOY
> 
> You clearly have nothing of value to offer judging by your p1ss poor reppage..
> 
> Here have a super rep, might make you feel taller


I am so Alpha that I have no need to measure my greatness with a selection of coloured bars.

I KNOW I am the best and therefore need no clarification or indeed confirmation from trophy pretend alphas like yourself.

I only really replied to your post because I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

PMSL, now *that *is worth a rep :lol:


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

does any 1 else think that with some pople, the more rep points they get the more they begin to think they're the dogs bollox and run things on the board?, or not?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Mr Eko said:


> does any 1 else think that with some pople, the more rep points they get the more they begin to think they're the dogs bollox and run things on the board?, or not?


Yes, not me though i'm humble:laugh:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> I am so Alpha that I have no need to measure my greatness with a selection of coloured bars.
> 
> I KNOW I am the best and therefore need no clarification or indeed confirmation from trophy pretend alphas like yourself.
> 
> *I only really replied to your post* because I feel sorry for you*.*


BETA

Couldnt help it could you mate NLP training or not..

Hulky, he just ... gets you...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Mr Eko said:


> does any 1 else think that with some pople, the more rep points they get the more they begin to think they're the dogs bollox and run things on the board?, or not?


LOL the only flaw in your proposal is that I DO run things on the board :lol:

But yes some people rise above their station and need to be chastised with the moderator baton of ultimate power. Yielded by me. The only true Alpha.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Mr Eko said:


> does any 1 else think that with some pople, the more rep points they get the more they begin to think they're the dogs bollox and run things on the board?, or not?


yeah I do, me... what off it...

link me to an intelligent post of yours, something either knowlegable on a cutting edge subject or witty even and I will rep you


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> BETA
> 
> Couldnt help it could you mate NLP training or not..
> 
> Hulky, he just ... gets you...... :lol: :lol:


Funny how you immediately felt the need to reply to my post with a suggestion of BETA.

Feeling a bit dominated perhaps? A bit Alpha'd out of the way by the big dog?

However big hulk gets he always shrinks back to a small p*ssyfied weakling afterwards.


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yes, not me though i'm humble:laugh:


You can do what u want with a name like Makaveli, its all about the don :thumb:

And tom, i didnt mean actually run things lol, just attitude wise to other people :laugh:

edit: point made


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Funny how you immediately felt the need to reply to my post with a suggestion of BETA.
> 
> Feeling a bit dominated perhaps? A bit Alpha'd out of the way by the big dog?
> 
> However big hulk gets he always shrinks back to a small p*ssyfied weakling afterwards.


Get back to unpaid moderating OMEGA

im here for fun as have too much money and too much time yawwwwnnnn

But im getting bored now...

I might get on with my other new task of writing show reports:whistling:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

you guys crack me up!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I Love reps
> 
> *I want the stars back*
> 
> ...


Me too!!!! :thumbup1:

I miss my stars, they were pretty and shiny.......



TaintedSoul said:


> Jesus Mary Christ... not another rep thread. Time we start negging the anti rep people!


hehe..... 



Incredible Bulk said:


> Imagine UKM being like a pub....
> 
> You have the regulars who always seem to have their own stool at the bar and the new or quiet people pretty much keep their heads down until they are welcomed into the sweaty fold
> 
> ...


Very good analogy..... like it.

Repped 



RS2007 said:


> dont change a thing. If you dont like it, don't use it, I for one get a very big layer of extra communication through reps, being able to give/recieve compliments/criticism, or just thank someone for a post that brightenend my day etc...
> 
> And whoever stated reps are supposed to show the people with knowledge, I am afraid you are mistaken. They are called rep points as a shortened form of reputation. One can have a reputation for any number of things, not just being knowledgable - hell you can get a reputation for being a total dunce. I myself have a reputation for fiddling with cats, but I swear I never once came inside a single one of the little bastarsd...
> 
> It all gets taken too seriously, its just another fun dimension to the board, plain and simple.


Now.... all joking aside..... What he said ^^^^^^^ :thumbup1:

Bloody Ramsay being all sensible and intelligent again.... pfft! :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Bloody Ramsay being all sensible and intelligent again.... pfft! :lol:


Ermmm not being funny but I wasnt being serious about fiddling with cats, honest :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

i dunno bout that...i reckon that ginger pussy you were caught on cam with would tell us different:laugh::laugh:......convenient that the cat is no longer around...eh:sneaky2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Mr Eko said:


> does any 1 else think that with some pople, the more rep points they get the more they begin to think they're the dogs bollox and run things on the board?, or not?


Alternatively perhaps you're not bright enough to get our sense of humour and realise when things are being said tongue-in-cheek?

Just a thought...?



jw007 said:


> yeah I do, me... what off it...
> 
> link me to an intelligent post of yours, something either knowlegable on a cutting edge subject or witty even and I will rep you


Joe - I know your standards are high..... but you need to learn to stop asking for the impossible.... :whistling: :lol:



RS2007 said:


> Ermmm not being funny but I wasnt being serious about fiddling with cats, honest :lol:


Cant take it back now..... too late kitty-fiddler :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Get back to unpaid moderating OMEGA
> 
> im here for fun as have too much money and too much time yawwwwnnnn
> 
> ...


you can write?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> you can write?


I prefer to coin the phrase "ABUSE" it more eloquently denotes the task im actually refering too..

Now remember

"KEEP IT TIGHT TOM"


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Heinkeken said:


> PMSL, now *that *is worth a rep :lol:


actually mate same goes for you

link me to an intelligent post of yours, something either knowlegable on a cutting edge subject or witty even and I will rep you....

I want to rep you, but you have to GIVE me something

Ok maybe stakes are too high..

Link me to an "informative post" of your at very least,

In fact if anyone can link me to an informative post of misspelt Hinikens and i will Super Rep both you and HIM

Now how cool is that, 30 000 rep points up for grabs


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I prefer to coin the phrase "ABUSE" it more eloquently denotes the task im actually refering too..
> 
> Now remember
> 
> "KEEP IT TIGHT TOM"


you know the score.....its "ALL YOURS 26, KEEP IT TIIIIIIGHT!" :tongue:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

jw007 said:


> In fact if anyone can link me to an informative post of *misspelt Hinikens* and i will Super Rep both you and HIM


Oh the irony :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

First of all, I hope you see the irony of attempting to correct my username and misspelling the 'correct' spelling in the process :lol:

Second of all, I help people out on the nutrition forums where I can mate, same for in the journals. I'm not going to dig out posts for you, I've been repped by people that have found me helpful, I don't ask for reps unlike others


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Heinkeken said:


> First of all, I hope you see the irony of attempting to correct my username and misspelling the 'correct' spelling in the process :lol:
> 
> Second of all, I help people out on the nutrition forums where I can mate, same for in the journals. I'm not going to dig out posts for you, I've been repped by people that have found me helpful, I don't ask for reps unlike others


clearly the* irony* of misselling it on PURPOSE has been lost on you Hunikunt:whistling:

And as for reciveing reps, judging by your lowly amount, its obvious you have not been repped at all very much...

Now Im here to help, increase you "reputation" lets say, the fact that im enetering in banter with you, you will surely be repped by the "lower" people with no reps at all telling you "ha you got that HULK, hes so up himself" LMFAO

so expect very slight reppage increase almost immediately..

On the other hand, with me just conversing with you increases your standing on this board...

So the only thing that can come form this for you is WIN WIN

Now just indulge an old man a little..

Im sure when Mr Tall comes online he will take great delight in routing thro your posts, do we really want that????


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Heinkeken said:


> Second of all, I help people out on the nutrition forums where I can mate, same for in the journals. I'm not going to dig out posts for you, I've been repped by people that have found me helpful, I don't ask for reps unlike others


Link me to a post where I've asked someone to rep me then....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Heinkeken said:


> First of all, I hope you see the irony of attempting to correct my username and misspelling the 'correct' spelling in the process :lol:
> 
> Second of all, I help people out on the nutrition forums where I can mate, same for in the journals. I'm not going to dig out posts for you, I've been repped by people that have found me helpful, I don't ask for reps unlike others


REPPED :lol:

Oh man you got that Hulk nob good, he is soooo up himself


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

Its partly drew me here for advice because on 'certain' boards it just seems randoms come on, throw around some insults with bad advise and off they go.

Here it is a community that people are kind of 'forced?!?!' to behave and be respectful.

In the real world if someone insults me im going to give them a slap, where as here I can e-punch them. **** talkers can be held accountable.

That sounds so stupid.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

hehe, i know, i know, they cause all sorts of problems, but this has been the most amusing thread in days.

I say keep um just to watch the bitch fights 

oh and as a newbie it took all of about 3 mins of reading to work out that reps were not an indication of knowledge. So i really don't think there misleading anyone. (except in jw007 case of course)


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

jw007 said:


> clearly the* irony* of misselling it on PURPOSE has been lost on you Hunikunt:whistling:
> 
> And as for reciveing reps, judging by your lowly amount, its obvious you have not been repped at all very much...
> 
> ...


LOL! Mr.Tall or anyone else is free to go through my posts :thumbup1:

Not received any reps for 'getting that hulk' either, and someone else noticed the misspelling. You going to make a lame attempt to add c*nt to their username too? :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Link me to a post where I've asked someone to rep me then....


I don't think I mentioned you

*checks*

Nope, certainly didn't


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Heinkeken said:


> LOL! Mr.Tall or anyone else is free to go through my posts :thumbup1:
> 
> *Not received any reps for 'getting that hulk' either, and someone else noticed the misspelling. You going to make a lame attempt to add c*nt to their username too? * :lol:
> 
> ...


LIES DAMNED LIES!!!!

I repped you you unnapreciative SOB!!!

:lol:

I would neg them back off you, but last I heard you were coveting those reps like gollumn and that damned ring out of "lord of the rings" :whistling:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

PMSL, yeah you did it as I was writing my reply :lol:

Thanks.. I think haha


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Heinkeken said:


> LOL! Mr.Tall or anyone else is free to go through my posts :thumbup1:
> 
> Not received any reps for 'getting that hulk' either, and someone else noticed the misspelling. *You going to make a lame attempt to add c*nt to their username too? * :lol:
> 
> ...


No because his name is ADAM, I think he has enough problems dont you:lol: :lol:

Im offering you chance of a lifetime!!! HULK reps, wheres your sense of adventure...

See that damn Plastic BOY RS2007:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: has repped you already!!!

Totally useless rep, now if you want you can ask a mod to remove the rep points he gave, wouldnt want to offend or have you have double standards now:whistling:

Meanwhile im sure there are plenty routing thro your posts as we speak, hopefully someone will come up with something good:thumbup1:

Good luck

And

Kepp taking the tablets


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Ah a polite reply, now we're talking :thumb:

Any mod is free to remove the reps I received from RS if they wish :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Heinkeken said:


> Ah a polite reply, now we're talking :thumb:
> 
> Any mod is free to remove the reps I received from RS if they wish :lol:


All my replies are polite, usually recieved with manner they were answered

You can search my posts if you would like


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Heinkeken said:


> I don't think I mentioned you
> 
> *checks*
> 
> Nope, certainly didn't


Well.... Joe and I take turns being 1st/2nd..... surely I must be just as bad....? :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

No need, pretty hard to miss them lol

And Zara I didn't mean JW either!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Heinkeken said:


> And Zara I didn't mean JW either!


 :confused1:

So who were you talking about, can't make big allegations like that without backing it up - lets take it from the top, we've already established you didnt mean Zara or JW

*Hackskii?* - mod and very cool guy - couldnt have been talking about him

*Winger?* - nicer a guy you wont speak to - couldnt have been talking about him

*Makaveli? *- gay - fair point

*DMCC?* - actually gay - fair point

*RS2007?* - Kitty Fiddler - fair point

ahh bugger it, kinda shot myself in the foot, I'll just keep schtum

:lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> :confused1:
> 
> So who were you talking about, can't make big allegations like that without backing it up - lets take it from the top, we've already established you didnt mean Zara or JW
> 
> ...


hmm so we are down to 3:cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> hmm so we are down to 3:cursing:


lol I've never seen any of them 3 ask for reps either......

Seen shameless attention and post whoring..... but never ask for reps


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> :confused1:
> 
> So who were you talking about, can't make big allegations like that without backing it up - lets take it from the top, we've already established you didnt mean Zara or JW
> 
> ...


it was me wasn't it? go on admit it! :crying:

I'm new as well meanies.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

i do all the time i think of it like stamp collecting, cause i'm a sad cnut with no life!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

The folks you've mentioned don't ask for reps, they get so many because they deserve them

The Bronze Thread is rife with pointless repping, that's more what I was getting at


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Heinkeken said:


> The folks you've mentioned don't ask for reps, they get so many because they deserve them
> 
> The Bronze Thread is rife with pointless repping, that's more what I was getting at


no bronzers in top 20 or even 50 prob...

Their pathetic reps mean nothing muhaaa haaaa


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I actually gave my missus a bollocking for rep begging - when she started posting she got in the bronze thread and from in there it just looked as if that was what you were meant to do :lol:

They all defiled her innocence in that disgusting thread


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Most of my reps have been for posting random **** and the last time i tried to be funny i got banned for a couple of hours :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bit of fun in my opinion, but can be confusing for new guys on the site!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Patch said:


> Most of my reps have been for posting random **** and the last time i *tried to be funny* i got banned for a couple of hours :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Bit of fun in my opinion, but can be confusing for new guys on the site!


no mate, that WAS funny, I repped you loads


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Heinkeken said:


> The folks you've mentioned don't ask for reps, they get so many because they deserve them
> 
> The Bronze Thread is rife with pointless repping, that's more what I was getting at


anyway you have digressed

My original offer still stands..

Ps

just stating on a thread "the mods can remove my rep points if they want"

wont achieve anything as I have said that many a time

You have to PM them directly

I await you to post a copy of your pm:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Patch said:


> Most of my reps have been for posting random **** and the last time i tried to be funny i got banned for a couple of hours :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Bit of fun in my opinion, but can be confusing for new guys on the site!


That was hilarious pmsl..... repped again for reminding me :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> no bronzers in top 20 or even 50 prob...
> 
> Their pathetic reps mean nothing muhaaa haaaa


They all rep me in the hope I'll rep them back..... :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I've started quite a nice thread if I say so myself!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Goose said:


> I've started quite a nice thread if I say so myself!


Makes for great reading anyway, i've just did 4 pages after coming back from getting waxed :laugh:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Goose said:


> I've started quite a nice thread if I say so myself!


not touting for reps are you:lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Makes for great reading anyway, i've just did 4 pages after coming back from getting waxed :laugh:


Ouchy!!

Think I'm due in a couple of weeks..


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Goose said:


> I've started quite a nice thread if I say so myself!


Yeah....repped mate :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> not touting for reps are you:lol:


Who do you think I am!!!

:lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Move out the way JW&#8230;

Coming through :lol:



Yeeeeahhh BABY!!! :laugh: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Goose said:


> Who do you think I am!!!
> 
> :lol:


former bronze! old habits die hard:lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

JW you are AWESOME! :thumb:

Can I have some reps please Master 

Many regards,

Chris :thumbup1:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

jw007 said:


> anyway you have digressed
> 
> My original offer still stands..
> 
> ...


Done and done. PM sent to TT

Hiya mate

I'm being e-stalked by one of the members here at UK-M. From what I can deduce said member finds rep bars highly erotic and is now emailing me asking for pictures of me touching them on my screen, he also requested I print them off and stick them all over my body and take pictures! I won't reveal his name as he's quite respected around here and in case this information was somehow to be leaked, I'm sure he'd be a little embarrassed. Could you please remove any rep points that I have received in the past couple of days, I hope he will become uninterested in me and pester someone else. I'd prefer it if my back alley wasn't 'hulk smashed' as he so elegantly puts it :whistling:

Thanks for reading mate hope you can help

:tongue:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Haha I think you just got owned JW


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm old and weak with feeble erections....repps is all I have left.

Keep it


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> JW you are AWESOME! :thumb:
> 
> Can I have some reps please Master
> 
> ...


done:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Heinkeken said:


> Done and done. PM sent to TT
> 
> Hiya mate
> 
> ...


Mate well done

reps

(when removed of course)

:thumb:

xxx


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> *I'm old and weak with feeble erections*....repps is all I have left.
> 
> Keep it


But you only have a weak feeble hand, so all is good in your world


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> They all rep me in the hope I'll rep them back..... :lol:


ohh and it never occurs to you that they give you reps for your informative and helpful posts? hmm that's not good.

hehe cant help but stir lol


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

RS2007 said:


> dont change a thing. If you dont like it, don't use it, I for one get a very big layer of extra communication through reps, being able to give/recieve compliments/criticism, or just thank someone for a post that brightenend my day etc...
> 
> *And whoever stated reps are supposed to show the people with knowledge, I am afraid you are mistaken*. They are called rep points as a shortened form of reputation. One can have a reputation for any number of things, not just being knowledgable - hell you can get a reputation for being a total dunce. I myself have a reputation for fiddling with cats, but I swear I never once came inside a single one of the little bastarsd...
> 
> It all gets taken too seriously, its just another fun dimension to the board, plain and simple.


I'm not mistaken mate - I just disagree with you - big difference.

It's supposed to be a training board, which many seem to have lost sight of.

A number of the most knowledgeable members don't post much anymore because of the facebookesque direction the board has taken.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> I'm not mistaken mate - I just disagree with you - big difference.
> 
> It's supposed to be a training board, which many seem to have lost sight of.
> 
> ...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> I'm not mistaken mate - I just disagree with you - big difference.
> 
> It's supposed to be a training board, which many seem to have lost sight of.
> 
> A number of the most knowledgeable members don't post much anymore because of the facebookesque direction the board has taken.


on same note, those same people TBH wouldnt be reading this thread:lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

The likes of Itraininthedark, Thor, Goff, i've noticed quite a few not posting latley.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

d4ead said:


> ohh and it never occurs to you that they give you reps for your informative and helpful posts? hmm that's not good.
> 
> hehe cant help but stir lol


Not when they write in them that they are repping me in the hope that I'll rep them back, no


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> I'm not mistaken mate - I just disagree with you - big difference.
> 
> It's supposed to be a training board, which many seem to have lost sight of.
> 
> A number of the most knowledgeable members don't post much anymore because of the facebookesque direction the board has taken.


No, you ARE mistaken, look up the definition of reputation - it is not exclusive to knowledge. Not my rules boss.

This is supposed to be and IS a training board - but training has so many facets. So how should we break up the rep system?

What if I come on, how do I know who has the best gear knowledge, and who has the best diet knowledge? The best training knowledge? The best supplement knowledge? The rep system, used the way you would have it, would still not address this.

So, while telling the newbie that the person with high reps knows something, it doesnt specify what.

Not a million miles away from the way it is just now in fact! As I said earlier, those with high reps generally have them for a reason, in that there may be something interesting in their posts for you... doesnt specify what - and the general section is one of the busiest on the board - I hear the adult room is pretty busy too - so it has clearly diversified from a strictly rigid training only board.

Knowlegable members have stopped posting because this place is turning to facebook? Come off it - if that is the case, while knowledgable, they must be extremely childish/huffy. Reeks of throwing toys out prams IMO. In fact, I would go so far as to say that I have stopped posting knowledgable posts in favour of light humour/banter - and believe me I can lay down some pretty good debates when motivated - simply because of an underlying elitism that I am (perhaps mistakenly) picking up on with some members.

If this board was as strictly a training board as some would have it, watch the traffic drop off very quickly - and since this is a business before a training board, I can't see Lorian being particularly happy with that - although of course I would never presume to guess what he would or wouldnt be happy with!!.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> No, you ARE mistaken, look up the definition of reputation - it is not exclusive to knowledge. Not my rules boss.
> 
> This is supposed to be and IS a training board - but training has so many facets. So how should we break up the rep system?
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> No, you ARE mistaken, look up the definition of reputation - it is not exclusive to knowledge. Not my rules boss.
> 
> This is supposed to be and IS a training board - but training has so many facets. So how should we break up the rep system?
> 
> ...


And to add "percieved knowledge" by others or "misguided knowledge" is sometimes not the same as real world and factual knowledge


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

What are these rep things you all are talking about:confused1:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

RS2007 said:


> No, you ARE mistaken, look up the definition of reputation - it is not exclusive to knowledge. Not my rules boss.
> 
> No I'm not. It is a training board, therefore rep should be given for posts on training in my opinion. Your opinion is different which is fine, but don't try and tell me that your opinion is a fact, because it's not.
> 
> ...


Yes, I realise it's a business for Lorian. I didn't suggest for a minute that the general section should be closed, just that REP should be disabled within it.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Not when they write in them that they are repping me in the hope that I'll rep them back, no


now that is dim.

please 'mam can i have a rep.

jeeez


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> But you only have a weak feeble hand, so all is good in your world


Alls I need now is a weak feeble vagina. Where's fvcking GHS when you need him:lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i like this board because its both entertaining and educational, i see no problem with people being repped for both.

I do see the point that in some cases, there are more knowledgeable people with less reps and that this may mislead a noob on his first day. But honestly it does not take long to figure it out.

i may have come here looking for an answer to a question, but i stayed and participated because of jw, nytol, tall, rs and all there bullsh*t (sorry if you should have been in this list and got left out)

All in all even with the reps system as it is you don't get many guys with high reps giving people bad advice, tongue in check excluded. (curling 127kg barbels excluded)

ps and unrelated has anyone heard from ghs and is he ok??


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> No I'm not. It is a training board, therefore rep should be given for posts on training in my opinion. Your opinion is different which is fine, but don't try and tell me that your opinion is a fact, because it's not.
> 
> I didnt state my opinion as fact - lets get this straight - I stated that reputation is not exclusively based on knowledge - this IS fact - especially not knowledge of training. Like my as$hole and my elbow, I know the difference between fact and opinion.
> 
> ...


All I am saying is that while the current system is far from perfect, a training only one would be even less so - and damage interaction. A lot of the top guys on here might not remember what it was like to try and ask "the big guys" questions or break the ice with them when they started. I do. The rep system is a good way to do that - a very good way in fact.

PMs are too formal, profile comments mean navigating away and can be seen by everyone - reps+comment are perfect, take seconds, and show appreciation - appreciation for any reason.

No system will be perfect and make everyone happy, but the one we have right now, IMO (see that, my opinion, not fact  ) is about as good as it can get...


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i would also liek to point out every rep i have has been for my helpful and well thought out answers.

oh except the one i got for letting rs bum me.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/58831-biceps-two-times-week-2.html

Look at this poor guy

asks IMO a valid question, probably with not the most eloquent phrsae of post....

Look at the flaming hes getting from mostly know nothings

TBH his diet is better than mine

Wish I could take as many calories in as him..

I bet plenty reps flying for the flaming and [email protected] advice there....


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

RS2007 said:


> Perhaps the system has been wrongly named? Can you say that the people with higher reps dont know what they are talking about in their chosen arena
> 
> Yes I can in some cases, but I would rather not go into that too much as I would rather not offend people.
> 
> ...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ok BA you win - you are picking out points that suit your argument, and ignoring the rest, where as I addressed all of your points - there can be no real further debate here.

The definition of reputation (ie reps) is FACT mate, not up for debate, I didnt make that up. Sorry if it doesnt sit well, but just because you dont like the colour of sh1t, you can't go on saying its pink...

And you acuse me of not having things sink in? :whistling:

I might even rep you now, cos you won  :thumbup1:

PS: Thanks for everyone who repped me for my posts in this totally non-training related thread, I do love reps, they are very important to me, don't know where I would be without them :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

I don't want to offend anyone.... I have gotten some really good advice from many people on here. Ba Baracuss has been a member that has given me good advice on a few different occasions and I respect him. RS2007 is another member I respect and enjoy posting with.

The only thing I would like to contribute is this..... Ba Baracuss...You stated this this is a "training forum". While I agree that alot of what goes on here is "training" related I have never seen anything that says this is solely a "training forum". At the top of my web page it says "*bodybuilding community*"

Please accept this post in the spirit that it is intended...Love you all


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> I don't want to offend anyone.... I have gotten some really good advice from many people on here. Ba Baracuss has been a member that has given me good advice on a few different occasions and I respect him. *RS2007 is another member I respect and enjoy posting with.*


See, now, your just brown nosing for reps from me aren't you!? Reps I shant be giving, for why would I want to help you close in on me, on the mighty, all important hall of rep fame??? You wont be the first man Ive kept behind me :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> See, now, your just brown nosing for reps from me aren't you!? Reps I shant be giving, for why would I want to help you close in on me, on the mighty, all important hall of rep fame??? You wont be the first man Ive kept behind me :whistling:


I'm actually going to neg you Ramsay, can't have you overtaking me now can we!! :lol:

EDIT: Oh wait you already have done, [email protected]! :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'm actually going to neg you Ramsay, can't have you overtaking me now can we!! :lol:
> 
> EDIT: Oh wait you already have done, [email protected]! :lol:


Ahhh a rep war - maybe just we need to destroy all at the top :lol:

Fingers on buttons folks 

Edit: Folks keep repping me, its not my fault :confused1:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

used to be ok, until the culture of repping birds for posting **** shots or generally high fiving each other with reps made it pointless. Don't care if it goes or stays but i think it's not helping the board.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Whats a REP??


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

megatron said:


> used to be ok, until the culture of repping birds for posting **** shots or generally high fiving each other with reps made it pointless. Don't care if it goes or stays *but i think it's not helping the board.*


why? i hardly think its detrimental to the board,anyone with an ounce of common sense will just take the things at face value anyway,the reps are nothing more than an ego stroker,and everyone likes having their ego stroked,i think it niether enhances nor takes away from the board.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> why? i hardly think its detrimental to the board,anyone with an ounce of common sense will just take the things at face value anyway,the reps are nothing more than an ego stroker,and everyone likes having their ego stroked,i think it niether enhances nor takes away from the board.


 i much prefer something else being stroked actually


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

Kezz said:


> i much prefer something else being stroked actually


I concur...although i would like to elaborate a little.

i much prefer something else being stroked actually...with a tongue


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Many of the posters on the board have a valid argument for and against reputation points system.

I have been here a long time (6 years in July), and I have seen many people come and go from here, only a handful have been regular posters.

I have watched the rep system change and although I do like the rep system, there is a way of gamming it and hitting the bigger rep guys generally return the rep.

Lets face it, if you give out reps, you are going to get some back.

This practice didn't really happen till about 2 years ago.

But lets face it, as the board grows, so does the knowledge and so does the trolls.

My biggest problem with the reputation system is when others gang up on others and neg rep them. This actually is abusing the rep system. Some guys might be a bit short with others but getting all your buddies negative repping said person does nothing for the direction of the board.

This causes divisiveness and actually is not welcome in my opinion, it is a subtle form of flaming and as all you know I hate flames and I won't let this board go down like the worthless American flame boards. I have no problem banning members that flame others.

Moderators can edit the reputation comments but no the numbers, last I looked.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

d4ead said:


> i like this board because its both entertaining and educational, i see no problem with people being repped for both.
> 
> I do see the point that in some cases, there are more knowledgeable people with less reps and that this may mislead a noob on his first day. But honestly it does not take long to figure it out.
> 
> ...


Yeah baby! Tall gets a mention :thumbup1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jw007 said:


> clearly the* irony* of misselling it on PURPOSE has been lost on you Hunikunt:whistling:
> 
> And as for reciveing reps, judging by your lowly amount, its obvious you have not been repped at all very much...
> 
> ...


FSCKING PMSL :lol:

I've not read this thread, I just got told I got a mention :lol:

I love this board :thumbup1:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

If the system is there, I will use it...if it's not...that's not why I'm here anyways...I think it's good for a *quick thank you* or ask a relevant question both which can be done by PM but the newbies may not be able to receive or respond... and whether someone thanks me in return is beyond my control...As long as it stay I will use it and if it goes well that's fine too...


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

i would like to know what a rep is, is it the amount of green squares you have


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Flynnie_Guns said:


> i would like to know what a rep is, is it the amount of green squares you have


Ya kinda...You can check by clicking user CP at the top of the screen...you can give reps by hitting the guy that looks like a butler next to the person you want to give the rep to, becareful not to give a neg, unless you mean it...


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I started reading this thread again cause I cant sleep. It almost got me there.

God rep threads bore the hell out of me but I do find the whole "reps mean nothing to me and then later asking for reps" hilhairyass...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> I started reading this thread again cause I cant sleep. It almost got me there.
> 
> God rep threads bore the hell out of me but I do find the whole "reps mean nothing to me and then later asking for reps" hilhairyass...


If you can't sleep...maybe you should do something else...... :innocent:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Tall said:


> Yeah baby! Tall gets a mention :thumbup1:


yeh of course you boys make the board 

id give you reps but mine aint worth nothing, im so lowly id probably bring your score down


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> this is one of the reasons it should go....
> 
> well i don't like the rep system one bit so does this mean i have zero knowldege??
> 
> are these the forums you have just been banned from?? :whistling:


laying down the law

reps :lol: :lol:


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

I didn't vote because it doesn't matter to me ...if it's there it's fun ...if not then I am not gonna miss it either ... I like this website for what it is, it's content, people and fun .. Goose you should have kept the third option don't care also ..


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

Danzx6r said:


> :lol: Reps to you for not being a repwhore :lol:


that's the most hilarious joke of the century

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Seeing as i have just done it, Ive just realised another reason I use rep system...

Sometimes its nice to leave a nice comment or helpful tip as a rep, rather than post publically (for various reasons) than go thro whole procedure or formality of a pm


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

the rep system is great we need it but i prefere the older one with stars much prefered it was more accurate i think


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry I made a mistake

Mods can edit repoutation comments but not rep numbers. This si because a while ago we could and some people

Robdog

Gayvier

Used to bump their rep up.

BUT if we delete posts then the rep goes as well for that post.


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ive got t be honest i dont give a rats ass what Reps people have got, i think thats half the problem with some people on here, they will not bother or respond and act differently if someone have a low rep amount. If someone with no/little rep score gives me some good advice then im equally as happy with their advice to someone with a bazziiillllion rep points. Rep points are a huge deal to some people, at the end of the day its a forum, who gives a rats ass how many rep points you have!! To answer the question Keep it, it will cause more harm taking it away, all the whinging we love rep points people would kick off. ;-)


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok I take it back then, please leave my post's alone :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I like the idea.

its nice to get a pat on the back for giving some good/funny info. I'm not concerned with the figure but like the overall concept


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

wtf? no more bum love on UKM? hell no, keep it:lol:


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

what harm does abit of repp called, if to people give me advice id go with the one with more rep, but surely having lower rep than someone cant harm you:confused1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

I am no longer on the rep board so by all means take that **** down! lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

there ya go con, repped, just a small help to get ya back on haha:lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Con said:


> I am no longer on the rep board so by all means take that **** down! lol


Well I am so untll I'm not I say we need it!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

The day IanStu made top ten, is the day the rep system died for me...

It must go

:lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Well I am so untll I'm not I say we need it!! :lol: :lol:


But TS, just think, you could save hundreds on the tissues you use to wipe

the brown stuff off your nose:thumbup1:

xx

Nah, keep it, reps mean nothingl anyways, if you agree rep me:lol: :lol:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

I wonder if it's mathematically possible for me to take a cock sucker off the list by negging ED, before he retaliates ED and wipes me into the the red zone? Hmmmm...

PS. Don't try and hypothesise which cock sucker it is, every cnut on that list are felcher's!  :laugh:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

rs007 said:


> The day IanStu made top ten, is the day the rep system died for me...
> 
> It must go
> 
> :lol:


PMSL - :lol: :lol:



tel3563 said:


> But TS, just think, you could save hundreds on the tissues you use to wipe
> 
> the brown stuff off your nose:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Untill you have more than 10million reps I cant take you seriously mate!! :confused1:



Sylar said:


> I wonder if it's mathematically possible for me to take *a cock sucker off the list* by negging ED, before he retaliates ED and wipes me into the the red zone? Hmmmm...
> 
> PS. Don't try and hypothesise which cock sucker it is, every cnut on that list are felcher's!  :laugh:


Would it be RS007 by any chance? :whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Would it be RS007 by any chance? :whistling:


Bet it is too, and I just repped the little Judas

will commence multi-neg strategem come the morrow :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

wtf do we need a rep system for any way i can tell you who the [email protected] on the bord are! lol and untill you slaaaaaaaags rep me a bit more i hate the rep system! i think we should have a rape system? if you talk sh1t we all come round to your gaff and plow you! if not then... well your safe for now.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Would it be RS007 by any chance? :whistling:


Na, he only sucks c0ck in his fantasises, I'm talking about Hardcore c0ck suckers here!

Winger etc...  :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

CRD said:


> Seeing as this has been bumped, then I'll give my tuppence worth. I think reps are a good enough system, but just about everyone has full bars now. The calculation used to determine rep points needs to be re-done, jeez some are on +20 million now.


Ate, agree with this.

On another site I use the system simply gives you +1 or -1 for positive and negative comments.

Its a bit confusing here!

Do reps from certain members give you more points than others?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, you get a percentage (1% i think) of the repper's score, therefore someone with mega reps who reps you is worth much more than a newbie with a low score.

I also think it's got a bit silly now, because if one of the guys with 20million+ reps gives reps to a newbie, that person then has full rep score, from 1 rep.

Surely that shouldn't be the way it works?

Full rep score should take a lot of reps from a lot of people, and take a long time to gain. You get some new people who join the board lately who have a full score in a matter of weeks, sometimes even less than that.

I've seen people who haven't even reached Bronze Member stage with reps scores in the millions :laugh:

Though to be honest, i don't really care, that's just my opinion on how the whole thing works/doesn't work.


----------



## GrannySmiff (Sep 28, 2009)

Gimmie some reps and you can keep it!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> Ate, agree with this.
> 
> On another site I use the system simply gives you +1 or -1 for positive and negative comments.
> 
> ...


Yes the ones on the top 10 chart can give anything from 100k to 200k rep points. Which is insane when you think how long it took us in the past to get 10k rep points and earn one sherifs badge which were done away with.

Highlight someones bars, get the figure, minus the last 2 digits and you left with pretty much what that person will give you each time they rep.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

T.F. said:


> Yes, you get a percentage (1% i think) of the repper's score, therefore someone with mega reps who reps you is worth much more than a newbie with a low score.
> 
> I also think it's got a bit silly now, because if one of the guys with 20million+ reps gives reps to a newbie, that person then has full rep score, from 1 rep.
> 
> ...


Course you dont:whistling:

As for the lowly members with super high reps, take the HINT, Kiss ar5e and you get repped

Any one calls me huge, tough and handsome wil get repped, end off:thumb:

edit

just repped you for "not caring"


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Personally i think every man and his dog should rep me for just posting useless drivel.....it seems to work for 90% of the other turkeys on here.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I just tried big man, but it wouldn't let me, must have repped you for some other useless drivel recently :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pea head said:


> Personally i think every man and his dog should rep me for just posting useless drivel.....it seems to work for 90% of the other turkeys on here.


Now then, we know what I rep you for, and it isn't your bubbly personality turkey chops


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

GrannySmiff said:


> Gimmie some reps and you can keep it!


Rep whoring gets you nowhere :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

How can a newby tell if someones talking turkey, drivel or sense, all the bars are virtually

the same anyways, nobodies gonna know that they have to hovver over the reps bar.

I preffered the stars system, you could tell who was talking sense then:lol: :lol:

Joe you forgot "all knowing"


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> How can a newby tell if someones talking turkey, drivel or sense, all the bars are virtually
> 
> the same anyways, nobodies gonna know that they have to hovver over the reps bar.
> 
> ...


Thats Nytols mantle

Tough and handsome is good enough to me

Tel has a valid point tho

Thats why its imperative to get into the top ten, so everyone can see your superiority


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Thats why its imperative to get into the top ten, so everyone can see your superiority


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'd rep you for that but I'm all out


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Thats Nytols mantle
> 
> Tough and handsome is good enough to me
> 
> ...


This is true. I mean you dont get a top 20 and a top 40 chart. Only a top10.

Clearly these chaps in the Top10 know a helluva alot of something and should be treated with utmost respect!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> This is true. I mean you dont get a top 20 and a top 40 chart. Only a top10.
> 
> Clearly these chaps in the Top10 know a helluva alot of something and should be treated with utmost respect!!! :thumbup1:


Pass the tissues TS, I'm gunning for the top 10:thumbup1:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

It's only a bit of fun no harm in my opinion. :thumbup1:


----------



## GeinEd (Oct 14, 2009)

in theory the rep system is a good thing but if we never had it maybe those with lots of experience & knowladge could help out the newbies rather than just spending their time repping each? seriously can they not spare 5 mins to offer advice?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Doesn't mean anything anymore, when i first came on when i got advice from someone with rep power you take real note of it. But with people getting reps for posting (mostly) bollox, when they dish out advice it will also be taken note of, regardless of it being right or wrong.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I think a two tier rep system could work, I've seen it on other boards

You can get repped for social reasons and repped for BB/PL info given, only thing is some

ppl would want to be top of both tables 

Would really help any newby who doesn't have much knowledge of board members and how

they may have got there reps, mentioning no names *cough*Ianstu*cough*


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

GeinEd said:


> in theory the rep system is a good thing but if we never had it maybe those with lots of experience & knowladge could help out the newbies rather than just spending their time repping each? seriously can they not spare 5 mins to offer advice?


Ok what can I do for? I'll spare 5 minutes whilst I eat my lunch.

Though considering you only have one post you not trying very hard to ask your questions are you? :confused1: :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Ok what can I do for? I'll spare 5 minutes whilst I eat my lunch.
> 
> Though considering you only have one post you not trying very hard to ask your questions are you? :confused1: :lol:


Haha...maybe its another nap 50 question on the way.:laugh: :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Ok what can I do for? I'll spare 5 minutes whilst I eat my lunch.
> 
> Though considering you only have one post you not trying very hard to ask your questions are you? :confused1: :lol:


 I have a question???

Will i be as big as you if i take up marathon running and dont eat for a month???

Being HUUUGEEE is not all its cracked up to be


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Since the new system was introduced it's not worth a ****.Reps were earnt at one stage(some may find that concept hard to understand)

But hey,if it keeps people happy :cool2:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I have a question???
> 
> Will i be as big as you if i take up marathon running and dont eat for a month???
> 
> Being HUUUGEEE is not all its cracked up to be


Height is something you have to be genetically gifted for mate, so although looking thinner might make you look taller I'd stick with what you got.

xx


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Height is something you have to be genetically gifted for mate, so although looking thinner might make you look taller I'd stick with what you got.
> 
> xx


Hmm, interesting, genetic gift. I would say genetic curse tbh, think about it

1. If in a crowd your gonna be the one that gets shot by the mad sniper in the clock tower

2. You always have to be careful of them ceiling fans, if you happen to yawn with

your hands in the air then BOOM no more hands

3. Driving the mate's average car is difficult, no head room

4. Most women only get to see your neck or lower in bed

5. Always having to duck in doorways

6. Cold feet in bed

7. Your sh1t at hide and seek as you can be seen from anywhere

8. 69's are almost impossibe without utmost flexibility from both partners

9. You die young, have you seen any 6ft 5 80 year olds lately?

10. You almost NEVER look as muscular as an average or short guy

chew on that saffi


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, interesting, genetic gift. I would say genetic curse tbh, think about it
> 
> 1. If in a crowd your gonna be the one that gets shot by the mad sniper in the clock tower
> 
> ...


Strange... you look taller in your avatar:confused1:. Clearly from your lenghty response you must be really short and felt the need to find some positive reasons to being short. :lol:

Being tall is great, chicks like looking upto their man. When lost can see him in the distance and not have to get up on a chair and look for the hole moving around in the crowd.

Your date can wear whatever shoes she wants and not worry about towering over you.

Come on mate... you havent give me anything that is really bad. Maybe the dying early bit if true. But by then my misses is going to have irritated me so much it might actually be a blessing!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Yes, you get a percentage (1% i think) of the repper's score, therefore someone with mega reps who reps you is worth much more than a newbie with a low score.
> 
> I also think it's got a bit silly now, because if one of the guys with 20million+ reps gives reps to a newbie, that person then has full rep score, from 1 rep.
> 
> ...


i dont believe you, some peoples reps are more valuable than others. oooh i say! somebody with a big reputation put some reps my way lets investigate this further lol


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

The system as it stands now is a joke...Either you get it or you don't...  ...


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

i love reps.

thing is there like devils juice. you just want more and more reps : )

im going start paying for reps just to get more ha ha ill also offer sex for reps ha ha


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

oliver Roberts said:


> i love reps.
> 
> thing is there like devils juice. you just want more and more reps : )
> 
> im going start paying for reps just to get more ha ha ill also offer sex for reps ha ha


you rep me and ill rep you theres no need to pay lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Height is something you have to be genetically gifted for mate, so although looking thinner might make you look taller I'd stick with what you got.
> 
> xx


Not being funny, but you seem to spout "being tall" as some kindof advantage:confused1:

Let me put you straight, ITS NOT

In fact Its a disability, your geeky scrawny emaciated bones

There is not use in being that tall

Tall is like the new FAT

ANd if your tall and fat your fcked

If your TAll, FAT, Gineger your super fckd

Let me set record straight here mate

Guys at and around my height 5'10" give or take, really in honest have no interest in being tall, we are by far tall enough for any modern day requirement

Tall looks sh1t

What we want is HENCH

and big Guns

So really, when you say "oh but im 6ft whatever" none of us give a sh1t, yiou may as well be saying "im a20st fatty" cause as far as we are concerned its same thing

Carry on

xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> i love reps.


Shame you dont have many :lol:  :whistling:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

it was ok for a while but now that reps have got so high its crazy

EG: If the person with the highest reps on here reps a first day newbee, said newbee has a full bar of dots. I have only posted a few times in the past couple of months and back then the highest on the forum was around 2,000,000 now in such a short time it is past 20,000,000 with that rate of growth if all the top boys rep each other it will be over 200.000.000 in the same time.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Not being funny, but you seem to spout "being tall" as some kindof advantage:confused1:
> 
> Let me put you straight, ITS NOT
> 
> ...


Took you long enough to reply mate. Did someone move the chair for the computer and you couldnt reach? :lol:

xx


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Not being funny, but you seem to spout "being tall" as some kindof advantage:confused1:
> 
> Let me put you straight, ITS NOT
> 
> ...


 lol thats about right i say!! :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

So there's really a connection between height and success?

It's huge. Tall people make an average of $789 per inch per year and this has been shown repeatedly in a set of four large-scale salary survey studies over 50 years in both the U.K. and the U.S.

Numerous studies show that when bosses are given real and fictitious resumes of two competent employees, there's about a 70% chance that bosses will pick the taller person for the job. In follow-up studies where the managers were asked to rate the employees coming in to the job, they gave flying color reviews to the tall people, which is hilarious because none of the employees had even done anything yet. The clear implication of this is that tall people are perceived as very competent before they ever display proof that they are.

I was listening to a thing on this and it is quite impressive how tall guys achieve more than shorter guys.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> So there's really a connection between height and success?
> 
> It's huge. Tall people make an average of $789 per inch per year and this has been shown repeatedly in a set of four large-scale salary survey studies over 50 years in both the U.K. and the U.S.
> 
> ...


Well this is a BBing forum, and we are intersetd in weights

Aint no super tall guy ever won olympia

Arnold was just about 6'1 and all rest have been under 6ft

So what we can safely say, is Tall dudes get boring geeky jobs, are pretty consciencious, work for other people, BUT

CANT GET HENCH

So all the slightly shorter dudes with 20+ plus guns end up nailing all the HB 10s while TALL dude watches 2nd rate porn on his "mega awesome" laptop

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Very true Scott, i also read an article on this some time ago.

But hey, like *huge, tough and handsome JW*, i'm happy being 5ft11" 



jw007 said:


> Any one calls me huge, tough and handsome wil get repped, end off


 :lol:


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Not being funny, but you seem to spout "being tall" as some kindof advantage:confused1:
> 
> Let me put you straight, ITS NOT
> 
> ...


pmsl! that has made me larff very very hard


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

T.F. said:


> Very true Scott, i also read an article on this some time ago.
> 
> But hey, like *huge, tough and handsome JW*, i'm happy being 5ft11"
> 
> :lol:


I was listening to an audiobook called Blink "the power of thinking without thinking".

Pretty impressive how our perception is, how some can identify in an instant things without thought.

Or a face of someone smiling sells brands of more chilli than those brands that dont.

Or, Icecream sells better in round containers than square ones.

Or, canned peaches taste better in a glass than the can.

The guy gives many examples of this in the book, and suggestions of why it influences us.

Marketing departments have known for years that certain images tend to sell products better than others, even packaging influences ones ability to choose.

Anyway, a bit off topic but it is totally fun to listen to.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I was listening to an audiobook called Blink "the power of thinking without thinking".
> 
> Pretty impressive how our perception is, how some can identify in an instant things without thought.
> 
> ...


I think i may have read what i read in a book called Blink, which can surely mean they're one and the same thing.

The author is Malcolm Gladwell:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blink_%28book%29


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

hackskii said:


> So there's really a connection between height and success?
> 
> It's huge. Tall people make an average of $789 per inch per year and this has been shown repeatedly in a set of four large-scale salary survey studies over 50 years in both the U.K. and the U.S.
> 
> ...


Well there you have it hey and I never said it. :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Well there you have it hey and I never said it. :lol:


Success is NOT measured on income

Hell there are lots of women with mega high incomes :whistling:

Show me a woman with a lean 20" GUN

Its measure on GUN size FOOL:beer:

What are you TS a BIG GIRL (or Trans Sexual)


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Success is NOT measured on income
> 
> Hell there are lots of women with mega high incomes :whistling:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: You really do get worked up when it come to height mate. I think I've found your button. :cursing:

I do find it funny. You know my whole life I was a skinny guy and people would rip me about it and I just had to grin and bare... afterall it was the truth. But for some height is like fat to a chick.. .you dont dare tell a woman she's fat!!

So let's see. I'm about 1.5 inches away from 20" guns. So when I achieve that I'll have 20" guns, be tall and earn a good salary. Mmmm I think Forbes magazine needs to do an article on me and my success. :lol:

*Some propsed titles*

"Success reaches new heights"

"The skys the limit for success"

"Success and height together at last"

Ok I'm getting bored of this now...... :confused1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> :lol: :lol: *You really do get worked up when it come to height mate. I think I've found your button. * :cursing:
> 
> I do find it funny. You know my whole life I was a skinny guy and people would rip me about it and I just had to grin and bare... afterall it was the truth. But for some height is like fat to a chick.. .you dont dare tell a woman she's fat!!
> 
> ...


LOL thats the thing mate

Do a search.. Its ONLY you that ever mentions height, and you do it to EVERYONE

Like its the only thing you got, you bestest secret weapon

TS vs Einstein

TS- well I earn six figures, watch plasma TVs and drink whiskey

*E *- NOT only that, but you are super Good looking, tough, handsome and manly, not like that poof JW007 who gets Beta manicures..what a [email protected] I rckon you easily OUT GUN JW007

TS - :wub:

*TS - * :blush: * thanks E, Ive gone all red*

*
*

*
Ts then waves good bye, does an about turn and says "Thing is E, thanks for kind words, BUT I wil NEVER out GUN JW007" *

*
*

*
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

LMAO here but hey, 5"8 ish balding not that great a physique but enjoy tryin to get there but* JUST DONT GIVE A FCUK.....* :cursing: * thats rodrigo:lol:*


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

T.F. said:


> I think i may have read what i read in a book called Blink, which can surely mean they're one and the same thing.
> 
> The author is Malcolm Gladwell:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blink_%28book%29


One in the same mate.

It blows my mind away how we think or the lack thereof. :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jw007 said:


> LOL thats the thing mate
> 
> Do a search.. Its ONLY you that ever mentions height, and you do it to EVERYONE
> 
> ...


I'm not continuing with with Joe. This has gone from what I clearly percieved as humour and light banter to something personnel with you.

You have a PM from me titled "Banter gone too far?" you can carry this on there if you so wish.

end of.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> I'm not continuing with with Joe. This has gone from what I clearly percieved as humour and light banter to something personnel with you.
> 
> You have a PM from me titled "Banter gone too far?" you can carry this on there if you so wish.
> 
> end of.


OOPS:crying:

I was only messing with you Big fella...

Einstein is not me and they were just throw away comments on the hoof

I will edit

Sorry for causing you temp distress my hunky big gunned safir

Have a kiss

xxxxx


----------



## 2ley (Sep 20, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Course you dont:whistling:
> 
> As for the lowly members with super high reps, take the HINT, Kiss ar5e and you get repped
> 
> ...


hmmmmm ok.

mate look how buff you are all green and that grrrrrrrr.

you no longer need sleeves for those guns, get some holsters.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

i voted keep


----------



## 2ley (Sep 20, 2009)

yeh keep it who cares. ive only just learnt to use it


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Goose said:


> As title says.. Straight answers
> 
> Keep it
> 
> ...


How about we vote for proper spelling. :innocent:

Goose can I call ya Goose? Where is Maverick? :whistling:


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Ive recently just got my red blob so Im saying keep it.


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

I say keep it. Don't see the point in getting rid of it.


----------



## Terra Firma (Aug 7, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Show me a woman with a lean 20" GUN


It says on numerous sites this lady has 20 inch guns. It might not be true but they do look slightly bigger than yours Joe :lol:

xxx


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I would hit that. 

Say, what is this rep system everyone is talking about? :confused1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Terra Firma said:


> It says on numerous sites this lady has 20 inch guns. It might not be true but they do look slightly bigger than yours Joe :lol:
> 
> xxx


Hey, I know who she is lol

Yes very very impressive

Like anything, cant be biggest or best

Yeah I would say she outguns me.. (out calves me, out thighs me) I 100% out back her tho PMSL

But then she outguns everyone else even more..

SO I stil feel good:thumbup1:

xxx

oh

judging by gunnage, she is one of lifes successful females


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If she out Johnson's me then I am taking my balls and going home.


----------



## Terra Firma (Aug 7, 2009)

winger said:


> If she out Johnson's me then I am taking my balls and going home.


I've never heard of a 3 inch clit so you should be ok wingman


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Terra Firma said:


> It says on numerous sites this lady has 20 inch guns. It might not be true but they do look slightly bigger than yours Joe :lol:
> 
> xxx


Her tans lacking though!


----------



## Terra Firma (Aug 7, 2009)

Cheese said:


> Her tans lacking though!


I agree Cheddar, Joe is a few shades darker :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

rs007 said:


> The day IanStu made top ten, is the day the rep system died for me...
> 
> It must go
> 
> :lol:


The way I look at it, its a popularity contest...I just happen to be more loved than you....its not my fault your Scottish :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

IanStu said:


> The way I look at it, its a popularity contest...I just happen to be more loved than you....its not my fault your Scottish :lol:


 :lol:

Its OK, I can live with that - I had my 15 minutes of fame, and its gone now. I mean fair enough, if I actually started posting again, I would shoot up that chart like a rat up a trouser leg - but I am just a bit.... well, I have a life :lol:

But yeah, Im on the way out... at least I walk away from this with my superb physique and beautiful looks intact to pursue interests new...

...I only hope you can say the same when you fall from grace :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

IanStu said:


> The way I look at it, its a popularity contest...I just happen to be more loved than you....its not my fault your Scottish :lol:


Ahhhh, no mate, your popularity is "bought" with reps and ar5e kissing:lol: :lol:

Which of course is fair enough

But look at your rep comments page, BE HONEST with yourself...

Are the reppers any of the more knowledeable folk?? Are the reppers just repping to BUY a rep back

Do the reps you get actually "fill" you with satisfaction, are they heartfelt and meant, you know when you have genuinely helped someone???

I would guess you rep page reads ....

*no nothing rep whore 1 - thanks for daily rep mate have one back*

Do you only post on the guys journals that provide you with guaranteed reps????

Do you ever step out of your rep comfort zone

And lastly

If gone...

would you be missed


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> . at least I walk away from this with my superb physique and beautiful looks intact to pursue interests new...
> 
> ...I only hope you can say the same when you fall from grace :whistling:


Dude - he's got a face that has been on fire and put out with a golf shoe....I doubt it's gonna change anytime soon!!


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Got my first reps today 

I say keep it


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Ahhhh, no mate, your popularity is "bought" with reps and ar5e kissing:lol: :lol:
> 
> Which of course is fair enough
> 
> ...


Pot, Kettle, Black??? :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Cheese said:


> Pot, Kettle, Black??? :whistling:


Not at all mate

I have not made any accusations

All I said was "be honest with yourself"

I know what my position is, Im not delusional..

I know I would be missed:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Terra Firma said:


> It says on numerous sites this lady has 20 inch guns. It might not be true but they do look slightly bigger than yours Joe :lol:
> 
> xxx


sh1t pls dnt tell er about the rape system!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Terra Firma said:


> I've never heard of a 3 inch clit so you should be ok wingman


What about flaps though, do they count:confused1:


----------



## Terra Firma (Aug 7, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> What about flaps though, do they count:confused1:


I don't thinks so. Never seen any that resemble a penis myself


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Its OK, I can live with that - I had my 15 minutes of fame, and its gone now. I mean fair enough, if I actually started posting again, I would shoot up that chart like a rat up a trouser leg - but I am just a bit.... well, I have a life :lol:
> 
> ...


Ummm so you say...but i havent seen any recent pics to back that up.

So here I am 47 next month....I only hope you look this utterley magnificent and sublime when you reach my great age :whistling:

(please dont post a pic of yourself..cause I'll look fvckin stupid) :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Terra Firma said:


> I don't thinks so. Never seen any that resemble a penis myself


If you pull them (the really long ones) and twist them around, I reckon you could

get away with it on one of them airport scanners


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

IanStu said:


> Ummm so you say...but i havent seen any recent pics to back that up.
> 
> So here I am 47 next month....I only hope you look this utterley magnificent and sublime when you reach my great age :whistling:
> 
> (please dont post a pic of yourself..cause I'll look fvckin stupid) :lol:


Why post your age?? Is that relevant :lol: :lol:

Only messing buddy

xxx


----------



## Terra Firma (Aug 7, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> If you pull them (the really long ones) and twist them around, I reckon you could
> 
> get away with it on one of them airport scanners


I'll have to give that a try, I do love to mess with peoples minds :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Ahhhh, no mate, your popularity is "bought" with reps and ar5e kissing:lol: :lol:
> 
> Which of course is fair enough
> 
> ...


wow...could you possibly get any more bitter...

I've never kissed ass...I think wingers repped me twice...how many times have I tried to get reps out of you??

Your repetitive BS is getting realy boring...

Lets examine what most of your posts consist of..

errr hulk smash....errr guns....errr green...err up the dose...

I'm sure that sort of stuff used to work...but its days, like yours are numbered....

Your silly bully boy tactics probably work with other members...but I think you have under estimated me..

Before your post I realy wasnt that fussed about my position in the top 10...but I am now.

Just for your info...if I did decide to rep whore I would be number 1 within a few hours.

no smiley


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The only people who care about the rep system being abolished are the ones with fuk all AND THINK IT MATTERS.

I bet MARS and SYLER don't give a fuk about reps and those dudes post more gen on here than the entire first page of the rep board.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

IanStu said:


> wow...could you possibly get any more bitter...
> 
> I've never kissed ass...I think wingers repped me twice...how many times have I tried to get reps out of you??
> 
> ...


Is this a serious post:confused1:

got to be bs


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

IanStu said:


> Just for your info...if I did decide to rep whore I would be number 1 within a few hours.
> 
> no smiley


Prove it....., go on I double dare you with pants on


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Prove it....., go on I double dare you with pants on


Oh bugger...I cant cause my arms just fell off...but I would defo have done otherwise :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

IanStu said:


> Oh bugger...I cant cause my arms just fell off...but I would defo have done otherwise :whistling:


Oh, they were arms!! I thought you just had 2 long fingers dingling from your shoulder sockets


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Oh, they were arms!! I thought you just had 2 long fingers dingling from your shoulder sockets


pmsl...that made me laugh...but i cant rep you as I've used em all up in my rep whoring pursuits


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

IanStu said:


> pmsl...that made me laugh...but i cant rep you as I've used em all up in my rep whoring pursuits


:laugh: It's cool mate (unlike a4'sdad, I won't hound you for them in the following days)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jw007 said:


> And lastly
> 
> If gone...
> 
> would you be missed


I am not sure if I will be missed but some of the dudes will miss their testicles. :lol: :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I am not sure if I will be missed but some of the dudes will miss their testicles. :lol: :thumb: :whistling:


Well scott....you do have a reputation on the board for talking "bollocks" :laugh:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Ahhhh, no mate, your popularity is "bought" with reps and ar5e kissing:lol: :lol:
> 
> Which of course is fair enough
> 
> ...


to be fair his popularity is bought in the same way as you there are people that like him and would miss him *but dont tell him he gets big headed.

ps. that was probably aimed at me to poey to you for that.



jw007 said:


> Not at all mate
> 
> I have not made any accusations
> 
> ...


you would be missed, what good is a board without a god.

That said im pretty sure most of your reps are much the same, its not rep whoreing if people cant help but love you.



Uriel said:


> Prove it....., go on I double dare you with pants on


dont do that he over took me last night and i cried for a whole hour until it was rectified



Uriel said:


> :laugh: It's cool mate (unlike a4'sdad, I won't hound you for them in the following days)


right that it its getting personal, i will personally hound you for reps for days and days now!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

oh and rs you will never be on your way out. 1 post in the general section and you would be back at the top of the board, and you know it. You just bide your time so you can attack when people arn't paying attention.

that said reps arnt popularity otherwise i wouldn't be there


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Uriel said:


> The only people who care about the rep system being abolished are the ones with fuk all AND THINK IT MATTERS.
> 
> I bet MARS and SYLER don't give a fuk about reps and those dudes post more gen on here than the entire first page of the rep board.


i think its worth a mention that they are indeed of great value to the board, much more then me anyway


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

IanStu said:


> wow...could you possibly get any more bitter...
> 
> I've never kissed ass...I think wingers repped me twice...how many times have I tried to get reps out of you??
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh Dear

Hit a nerve have we:whistling:

*HULK SMASH:laugh:*


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Uriel said:


> The only people who care about the rep system being abolished are the ones with fuk all AND THINK IT MATTERS.
> 
> I bet MARS and SYLER don't give a fuk about reps and those dudes post more gen on here than the entire first page of the rep board.


First time I've clocked this thread and I get a mention lol... And you're right bud, I don't give a toss about reps.

I don't know what the fcuk I'm talking about half the time tho, ask anyone. Mars is a good guy the other-hand, with solid experience and good info.

I enjoy reading all the crazy sh1t in gen chat etc too - Loads of good guys/birds here that always bring a smile to me face on a daily basis.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

jw007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh Dear
> 
> ...


Just realsised I missed one out..should have been

errr hulk smash....errr guns....errr green...err up the dose...*err p!ss smelling gingers*

*
* :lol:

*
*


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

IanStu said:


> Just realsised I missed one out..should have been
> 
> errr hulk smash....errr guns....errr green...err up the dose...*err p!ss smelling gingers*
> 
> ...


If you ever ask jw a serious question bro, you may be a bit shocked at what he knows

I know you're pulling the wee


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Uriel said:


> The only people who care about the rep system being abolished are the ones with fuk all AND THINK IT MATTERS.
> 
> I bet MARS and SYLER don't give a fuk about reps and those dudes post more gen on here than the entire first page of the rep board.


Apart from Hacks..... good point though.

JW and RS both know loads of sh1t but don't post enough of it IMO.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Apart from Hacks..... good point though.
> 
> *JW and RS both know loads of sh1t but don't post enough of it* IMO.


Oh but we do and have - it gets tiring after the millionth or so "how do I cycle dbol" thread, especially after having to put all the "post diet before we deem you allowed to use dbol" posts to shame...



Anyway, bodybuilding isnt hard, so there simply is not enough material for which to whore reps.

I mean you just :

Eat

Train

Sleep

Take gear

Grow.

Or, if natty

Eat

Train

Sleep

Grow, slowly.

And thats it, theres your bodybuilding.

But that dont get a bro reps :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Oh but we do and have - it gets tiring after the millionth or so "how do I cycle dbol" thread, especially after having to put all the "post diet before we deem you allowed to use dbol" posts to shame...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, a bit of an anomoly

After listing the above things, and stating that they dont get bro reps, I did in fact get reps. This is highly illogical.

I shall test this out further - ahem - here goes:

If I posted a pic of my fanny, that definitely wouldnt get a bro reps

:whistling:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Hmm, a bit of an anomoly
> 
> After listing the above things, and stating that they dont get bro reps, I did in fact get reps. This is highly illogical.
> 
> ...


you can fcuk off rammers...we know what redkola looks like.. :whistling: ...


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> you can fcuk off rammers...we know what redkola looks like.. :whistling: ...


I've repped him many times asking for home sex pics, but NOTHING! - The Weemans were way more forthcoming!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Now that the flames have died down I feel compelled to post up more dribble.

Let's do some simple math and I will break it down to the lowest common denominator or LCD.

You give rep points out, you get them back, if you don't get them back you post up gun shots. :beer: <---just kidding JW....lol

If you can't figure out the rep system then you are a rock. If I give out a rep point and don't get one back from that person no big deal. If I give another rep point out to that person and still nothing, I see a pattern and stop repping that person, pretty simple. Tiny Tom that was not directed at you in any way... :whistling:

All, not some but all of my rep points are retaliatory, meaning, I get one then you get one.

Now if I laugh my ass off or someone says some very thought provoking post or posts (RS comes to mind) then I give them reps. This sh1t isn't rocket science but I do feel it bonds the board.

If it didn't bond the board why start a thread about? :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well spank, many good posts are noticed.

Take for instance Mars post was?

I like playing and all.

This is a good thing.

Sometimes when we are hungry we should eat.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Well spank, many good posts are noticed.
> 
> Take for instance Mars post was?
> 
> ...


I need to eat more punany , just saying. Tastes like chicken smells like tuna!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

IanStu said:


> Just realsised I missed one out..should have been
> 
> errr hulk smash....errr guns....errr green...err up the dose...*err p!ss smelling gingers*
> 
> ...





Uriel said:


> If you ever ask jw a serious question bro, you may be a bit shocked at what he knows
> 
> *I know you're pulling the wee*


sorry,did someone almost mention my name?



rs007 said:


> Oh but we do and have - it gets tiring after the millionth or so "how do I cycle dbol" thread, especially after having to put all the "post diet before we deem you allowed to use dbol" posts to shame...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaah that post is basically how it is on here,funny,tho true:thumb:

and i repped you for it :lol: :lol:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

How can i work out who's repped me?? I've tried going on my profile but can't fathom it out!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

User cp mate


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> User cp mate


What's cp mate?? :lol:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> User cp mate


Right,worked it out:beer:


----------



## Terra Firma (Aug 7, 2009)

Keep the rep system. It in no way reflects knowledge though, I mean me and dan05 are 11th and 12th (he is the biggest rep wh0re I know :whistling: ). I think your placing is due to a combination of the following...

Rep wh0ring: That's why the spermers have been making so much progress I would never dream of engaging in such behavior myself :innocent:

Humour: People love funny posts and this is where most of my reps come from. The majority of my comments go something like this "Terra you are the most hilarious person to ever post on this forum, without you our lives would be meaningless (I disagree, they could always read rs007's posts as a poor substitute) :lol:

Ar$e kissing: This is one I have perfected, the green guys backside is my favorite and the only one I genuinely enjoy kissing. I know he loves it too so it's a mutually beneficial relationship. Sorry everyone else I was only pretending :tongue:

Training information: This is the last reason and the most unlikely way you will obtain reps unfortunately :sad:

This post was for entertainment purposes only. If you were in any way offended by it then you lack a sense of humour and this is the reason you have no reps :cool2:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

DNC said:


> How can i work out who's repped me?? I've tried going on my profile but can't fathom it out!!!


No need to look mate, it'll be rep whore extrodinaire Ianstu, bringing you into his

fold early, mans possessed, bit like grooming

(no smiley)


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> No need to look mate, it'll be rep whore extrodinaire Ianstu, bringing you into his
> 
> fold early, mans possessed, bit like grooming
> 
> (no smiley)


Wish I had a giant egg instead of a head...oh well cant have everything

Oh and hate to pick you up on your spelling but extraordinaire has two a's in it.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

IanStu said:


> Wish I had a giant egg instead of a head...oh well cant have everything
> 
> Oh and hate to pick you up on your spelling but extraordinaire has two *a's* in it.


You had better hope Tel doesn't pick you up on your crap grammar either :thumb:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> You had better hope Tel doesn't pick you up on your crap grammar either :thumb:


he won't....he's got no head, so he won't be able to see my mistakes


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

IanStu said:


> he won't....he's got no head, so he won't be able to see my mistakes


If I had a head like yours I'd prefer a giant egg:lol: :lol: :lol:

xx

Tel


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

zimmerframes at the ready you 2.... :lol:

(same as handbags but for old codgers)


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

everyone neg rep goose for starting this thread

then maybe 1 good rep as a thanks for being the most hated :lol:

joke goose honest


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> If I had a head like yours I'd prefer a giant egg:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> xx
> 
> Tel


yeah you're right...I am pig ugly....never wanted to show my face but was badgered by Jem in the early days to show it...suffered ever since :lol:



RJ68 said:


> zimmerframes at the ready you 2.... :lol:
> 
> (same as handbags but for old codgers)


pmsl....you aint no spring chicken 



jjb1 said:


> everyone neg rep goose for starting this thread
> 
> then maybe 1 good rep as a thanks for being *the most hated* :lol:


I think thats one crown I can claim without upsetting anyone


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

IanStu said:


> pmsl....you aint no spring chicken


B4STARD... :cursing: ............


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

:ban:



IanStu said:


> I think thats one crown I can claim without upsetting anyone


it's cool, I had it for 5 years...... lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

The rep system is nowt to get het up about. It's popularity/entertainment/training info/sexy stuff. Some people get more reps from training, some from entertainment.

RS for e.g. is a comedy genius. Mrs Weeman is sex on legs...etc etc etc


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> T
> 
> RS for e.g. is a comedy genius. Mrs Weeman is sex on legs...etc etc etc


You'vr got that @rse about face surely? :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

IanStu- i always knew the sun shon from your ass and now your a.v has proven it with out a boubt!


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

stroke the e-c0ck or kick in the e-balls.. doesn't really matter.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

e8_pack said:


> stroke the e-c0ck or kick in the e-balls.. doesn't really matter.


Nice e-post.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> The rep system is nowt to get het up about. It's popularity/entertainment/training info/sexy stuff. Some people get more reps from training, some from entertainment.


Exactly right.

But then you stumble accross comments such as this :lol:



Name Withheld said:


> i only get about 10 reps a day to give out that now means that some of you will have to wait an extra day to get yours.
> 
> obviously i need reps too, as the more reps you have the more reps you can give its obvious to rep those with the most first, so ****** and *** are first on my list  (and in return, i hope)
> 
> but if we all stick to the plan and rep each other daily we will soon have you all up in the loft heights.


You have got to laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Exactly right.
> 
> But then you stumble accross comments such as this :lol:
> 
> You have got to laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:


OMG 

How very sad! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

RedKola said:


> OMG
> 
> How very sad! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Bump


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

BUMP AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Terra Firma (Aug 7, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Exactly right.
> 
> But then you stumble accross comments such as this :lol:
> 
> You have got to laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:


Bloody hell! My rep wh0ring has nothing on that dude :lol:

I will admit to loving reps (makes me feel popular, something I have never experienced before :cool2: ). I must admit to feeling disappointed when I realize I have only been repped because I have dished them out. So if you like my posts then feel free to rep me but don't do it because I have repped you! I hate feeling like I have to rep people back too, so less of the retaliation reps (please ignore this wingman) :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

IanStu said:


> yeah you're right...I am pig ugly....never wanted to show my face but was badgered by Jem in the early days to show it...suffered ever since :lol:
> 
> pmsl....you aint no spring chicken
> 
> I think thats one crown I can claim without upsetting anyone


Only joking mate, I think your rather cute in a "I've got fvck all going for me" kinda

way

*note smiley* so don't really mean it


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/groups/spermers-d81-reps.html

*11-10-2009 07:34 AM - permalinkd4ead *

*
i only get about 10 reps a day to give out that now means that some of you will have to wait an extra day to get yours.*

*
*

*
obviously i need reps too, as the more reps you have the more reps you can give its obvious to rep those with the most first, so ianstu and dan are first on my list (and in return, i hope)*

*
*

*
but if we all stick to the plan and rep each other daily we will soon have you all up in the loft heights.*

^^^^^^^^^^^

Do you know what???? This just fckin pathetic...

Im all for bit a rep whoring and banter, but what the fcks the point of the above??

How does that help anyone or the board....

This board was awesome when I 1st joined, and I actually learned something

These days my time is spent answering daft pms from people that would rather turn the board into some kind of juvinille playground, as opposed to actually making and positive effort in what the whole board should have been about

Sharing knowledge

Yes Banter is cool, but it has its place

You try to start up serious training threads, and thet get hijacked by d1cks saying "fancy a bum" or sexual inneuendo, and the on to school boy humour which of course is all very funny ha ha

It is true, most of the most knowledgeable people hav eeither left or hardly post, to be replaced with the sort of posts as above

I actually learn nothing here anymore...

A sign of the times I suppose

Why dont we have a guess your age rep whoring thread, whoop whoop...

This post is not aimed at anyone in particular altho I am dissapointed in d4ead for instigating this I did think you had a bit more about you mate

Congrats to guys with the "conspiracy" aslo

No wonder Tall left:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

jw007 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/groups/spermers-d81-reps.html
> 
> *11-10-2009 07:34 AM - permalinkd4ead *
> 
> ...


I have no idea if this post is serious or just a wind up....if its a wind up, it's abit 'too' convincing and if its serious, you have every right to go on at whoever you wish but try not to tear the board apart even more by doing so

my 2p

:beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Sylar said:


> I wonder if it's mathematically possible for me to take a cock sucker off the list by negging ED, before he retaliates ED and wipes me into the the red zone? Hmmmm...
> 
> PS. Don't try and hypothesise which cock sucker it is, every cnut on that list are felcher's!  :laugh:


Thanks a lot ya fcker.... :cursing: :cursing:





TaintedSoul said:


> Your date can wear whatever shoes she wants and not worry about towering over you.


Doesn't matter to me one bit.... I'm so short that even in heels most guys will still be taller than regardless... gimme guns over height any day of the week!! :thumb:



jw007 said:


> Sorry for causing you temp distress my hunky big gunned safir
> 
> Have a kiss
> 
> xxxxx


*suddenly every gay man on UK-M sits up and takes notice of this thread.....*

:lol: :whistling:



jw007 said:


> Ahhhh, no mate, your popularity is "bought" with reps and ar5e kissing:lol: :lol:
> 
> Which of course is fair enough
> 
> ...


Scarily accurate I suspect  :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

I agree with JW, the rep thing is all good and well but its got out of hand, I dont like the site as much as when i first joined.

Full of sh!te now.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Keep the rep system - re-set everyone to zero!!!

Or recallibrate the calculation to divide by 1000000 or something :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Keep the rep system - re-set everyone to zero!!!
> 
> Or recallibrate the calculation to divide by 1000000 or something :thumbup1:


Or 1 rep is 1 point.. wouldnt get out of hand so much


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

IanStu said:


> wow...could you possibly get any more bitter...
> 
> I've never kissed ass...I think wingers repped me twice...how many times have I tried to get reps out of you??
> 
> ...





tel3563 said:


> Is this a serious post:confused1:
> 
> got to be bs


^^^^^^ what tel said..... :confused1: :confused1:



Uriel said:


> If you ever ask jw a serious question bro, you may be a bit shocked at what he knows
> 
> I know you're pulling the wee


Most people dont ask serious questions because they aren't really all that interested in learning unfortunately...



rs007 said:


> Exactly right.
> 
> But then you stumble accross comments such as this :lol:
> 
> You have got to laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :blink: :blink: :blink:

Thought I'd seen it all.... that may actually be the epitomé of "socially retarded and desperately in need of a life"


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/groups/spermers-d81-reps.html


I'm speechless.... the only word I can think of, and it seems entirely inadequte, is pathetic.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL...you're all so funny...you realy do take yourselves seriously dont you...I thought it was all a wind up but I think you all actualy believe it matters....well please carry on with your childish insults if that makes you feel better about yourselves.

Its like children in a playground.

At least this little episode has shown some people in their true light.

I think the board is far better now than when I joined...it's no longer dominated by the terminaly dull.

Fancy a shag


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh dear..


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

IanStu said:


> LOL...you're all so funny...you realy do take yourselves seriously dont you...I thought it was all a wind up but I think you all actualy believe it matters....well please carry on with your childish insults if that makes you feel better about yourselves.
> 
> Its like children in a playground.
> 
> ...


and who would they be? bold statement there,i'm getting the popcorn out.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> and who would they be? bold statement there,i'm getting the popcorn out.


Salted or sweet?

/pulls up deckchair, leaving the gay porn playing in the background...


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Salted or sweet?
> 
> /pulls up deckchair, leaving the gay porn playing in the background...


zooooooooooooms across the laminate flooring on his computer chair to switch the gay porn off then zooms back :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jw007 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/groups/spermers-d81-reps.html
> 
> *11-10-2009 07:34 AM - permalinkd4ead *
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to agree with the green slut here!! Spot on. 

Tall is missed, and many others who either have bigger comittments or just moved onto smaller boards. Perhaps if everyone made an effort to post some knowledge or help someone once a day we could get back to the community we had a year or so ago.

I'm no oracle in the gym, fvck if I was I'd be the size I want! But I will try help wherever I can and those who think I can help are welcome to PM me!! But perhaps instead pulling together to rep each other we focus on helping someone once a day on here and then carry on bantering the sh!t out of each other. Otherwise perhaps IRC is better suited to some who just need a chat channel.

Now Joe I do not want a rep for agreeing with you, lets break the norm here!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

dan05 said:


> zooooooooooooms across the laminate flooring on his computer chair to switch the gay porn off then zooms back :lol:


OI! i was watching that!

Want some of my pik n mix? I ate all the strawberry creams already and the show has barely started:rolleyes:

Need to go peepee, hold my drink


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> OI! i was watching that!
> 
> Want some of my pik n mix? I ate all the strawberry creams already and the show has barely started:rolleyes:
> 
> *Need to go peepee*, hold my drink


/weeman positions himself as a comode and opens his mouth waiting for the golden goodness:lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> OI! i was watching that!
> 
> Want some of my pik n mix? I ate all the strawberry creams already and the show has barely started:rolleyes:
> 
> Need to go peepee, hold my drink


Id prefer a bag of minstrels if im brutally honest :thumb:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

weeman said:


> and who would they be? bold statement there,i'm getting the popcorn out.


It changes on a daily basis...depends who's got it in for me on any particular day...

And I dont like popcorn...I want maltesers...although I always end up feeling sick as i stuff in too many

And I think Ramsays sugestion that the rep scores should be set to zero is an excelent idea...I'd also like to see a way that people can't rep people who have just repped them...this would put an end to all this squabling.

I suppose the only down side to resetting the scores is that people with not many reps that have took ages to get them might think its a bit unfair.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

weeman said:


> /weeman positions himself as a comode and opens his mouth waiting for the golden goodness:lol:


LMAO i was gona ask where you gona peepee? does it involve weeman...

this answered it, i should have known better


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

IanStu said:


> I suppose the only down side to resetting the scores is that people with not many reps that have took ages to get them might think its a bit unfair.


but then they are at the same level as everyone else...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

resetting the rep system will prob not happen but wouldnt be a bad thing,when i joined here i remember when getting 100 points hit off a rep was MASSIVE lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

dan05 said:


> Id prefer a bag of minstrels if im brutally honest :thumb:


My handbag is like mary poppins handbag....hold on *roots around elbow deep in my tiny lime green handbag*

Got em!

What do i get in return? some reps? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> My handbag is like mary poppins handbag....hold on *roots around elbow deep in my tiny lime green handbag*
> 
> Got em!
> 
> What do i get in return? some reps? :lol:


What are reps?? :confused1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> I'm going to have to agree with the green slut here!! Spot on.
> 
> Tall is missed, and many others who either have bigger comittments or just moved onto smaller boards. Perhaps if everyone made an effort to post some knowledge or help someone once a day we could get back to the community we had a year or so ago.
> 
> ...


Clearly just kissing Joes ass for reps, despite your last line disclaimer :whistling:

:lol:

Just joking TS

I dont post a hell of a lot of knowledgable stuff... do help out in pm system tho'

I dont think it should necessarily be a requirement to help out or post "knowledge" tho? With all the different levels of knowledge, that simply wouldnt be feasible :confused1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I dont think it should necessarily be a requirement to help out necessarily tho? With all the different levels of knowledge, that simply wouldnt be feasible :confused1:


who the hell would follow my advice?(unless it was something sex/heels/chocolate related?)

I'm still learning though


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

TBH, I think the rep system is just amplifying a deeper underlying problem on this board.

90% of the really good knowledgable guys who posted on this *BODYBUILDING* board have been replaced by morons.

When I first joined this board I was clueless, but at last I had the good graces to sit in the background and learn first before I delved into the controversial.

Jesus man, this place has gone to sh1t recently and it's fvck all to do with reps.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> TBH, I think the rep system is just amplifying a deeper underlying problem on this board.
> 
> 90% of the really good *knowledgable* guys who posted on this *BODYBUILDING* board have been replaced by morons.
> 
> ...


spelling.....knowledgeable

sorry couldn't resist :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Clearly just kissing Joes ass for reps, despite your last line disclaimer :whistling:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Fvck you saw right through the little ploy for a rep from Joe. I spent a minute atleast typing that drivel.... :confused1:

I'm not saying it should be a requirement but loads on could here help out more to the new people wanting to learn. Some of the new journals by new guys only seem to have new chaps helping out. Is it due to too much traffic on the site. I'm know I'm guilty of living in General and Steroids section only and rarely clicking on "new posts"

Anyway I'm hungover again.. fvcking bachelor party lastnight!!! :cursing: Whenever you want to lay low all the commitments come up sudenly!!! And to make it worse they had [email protected] strippers!!!

P.S. ( RS.. you a cvnt and I mean that in the sincerest way. xx )


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

IanStu said:


> LOL...you're all so funny...you realy do take yourselves seriously dont you...I thought it was all a wind up but I think you all actualy believe it matters....well please carry on with your childish insults if that makes you feel better about yourselves.
> 
> Its like children in a playground.
> 
> ...


If anything was going to convince lorian and the mods the rep system should go, then I reckon the contents of that link would do it....



weeman said:


> and who would they be? bold statement there,i'm getting the popcorn out.


...and me



Mrs Weeman said:


> Salted or sweet?
> 
> /pulls up deckchair, leaving the gay porn playing in the background...


Shove up... make room for a little one 



IanStu said:


> It changes on a daily basis...depends who's got it in for me on any particular day...


You strike me as a touch paranoid??? 



Chris1 said:


> TBH, I think the rep system is just amplifying a deeper underlying problem on this board.
> 
> 90% of the really good knowledgable guys who posted on this *BODYBUILDING* board have been replaced by morons.
> 
> ...


^^^^ thats the real thing that people seem to have lost sight of IMO.... the banter and reps is fine but half the people here dont even seem to train for bodybuilding or powerlifting, just "go to the gym".... if they even train at all.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Shove up... make room for a little one


/goes into bag, unscrews something and adds a wee tipple to Zara's supersized diet coke :beer:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> I'm not saying it should be a requirement but loads on could here help out more to the new people wanting to learn. Some of the new journals by new guys only seem to have new chaps helping out. Is it due to too much traffic on the site. I'm know I'm guilty of living in General and Steroids section only and rarely clicking on "new posts")


I'm guilty of this too to be perfectly honest.

I don't know tho', its the same as any site I go to, most journals just dont hold my interest.

I mean its nothing disrespectful to the folks with journals, Im not saying they are boring... just they dont grab me.

Fair enough, Joes has, but thats hardly a typical journal now is it?

I mean a journal is a personal record - for the benefit of the journals subject mainly... for purposes of recording and looking back.

If the subject wants specific info, shouldnt they go to the correct section, or pm someone directly?

I just cant get interested in them :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> /goes into bag, unscrews something and adds a wee tipple to Zara's supersized diet coke :beer:


*hic*

Thanksh..... :stuart:

dammit thats the detox resolution scunnered pmsl.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

rs007 said:


> I'm guilty of this too to be perfectly honest.
> 
> I don't know tho', its the same as any site I go to, most journals just dont hold my interest.
> 
> ...


No this is true. If you had a burning question there are sections for that.

I prefer pictures journals. I normally skip through them for training program, diet, aas usage and then before, progress pics and current pics. Job done.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

The homosexual inneundo that springs up from the same simpletons is the thing that irks me, even more so when a decent thread gets pulled off track.

This forum has plenty to offer IMO and I have got some very helpful advice from two members of the top 10 for which I am grateful.

God bless each and everyone of you and keep lifting


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> *The homosexual inneundo that springs up* from the same simpletons is the thing that irks me, even more so when a decent thread gets pulled off track.
> 
> This forum has plenty to offer IMO and I have got some very helpful advice from two members of the top 10 for which I am grateful.
> 
> God bless each and everyone of you and keep lifting


Yeah the bumming chirps have made some threads fall out like a prolapsed colon!! :confused1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

guilty of the ****-innuendo too, hold my hands up :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

rs007 said:


> guilty of the ****-innuendo too, hold my hands up :lol:


Is that all you holding up?

Oh fvck I just did it!! :cursing: :ban:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/groups/spermers-d81-reps.html
> 
> *11-10-2009 07:34 AM - permalinkd4ead *
> 
> ...


Sad as it may be joe I got the idea from your thread. While I understand your was more accidentle, the result was the same. Just a thread of friends most of wich rep ech other for the days witty comments. If you didn't post in your thread and instead just did helpfull posts your reps would never rise. This was always going to be the way while 90% of the top10 posted 90% of there posts in 1 thread...

There was no conspiricy, it simply grow, as were all partisapated in very similar fashionto your thread repping each other when we made each other laugh. However I must admit when I was at number 8 I did notice that ianstu was a very close 11th I did make the sugestion that we all rep him to get 2 of us in the top 10.

I must confess I see the rep system as nothing more then a game and a bit of fun on the board. I did not have the intention of upsetting anyone or doing anything any different to what's been done from the start. Since our numer 1 man has survived of off 'rep me and ill rep you back' from the start and has openly don't so. Both jw and rs make the majority of there reps with humour.

I value the knowledge of jw, rs, and weeman greatly. All very smart people and excellant body builders in there own right.

However I doubt very much if the reason the great tall doesn't post is remotley conted to me repping my friends each day. Hell joe I rep you most days too.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think of the rep system as something that is somewhat of a game.

You rep, you get reps back.

If you post some information, humor, porn, or what ever, you will pull reps from diffrent positions of the board.

I find it ironic, the graves of the rep system are most unsuited for those that went to the top, then fall down the ladder.

The rep system is ok, it has its flaws, but so does the mentality of humanity.

If you dont care to be on top, then you wont call foul.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I think of the rep system as something that is somewhat of a game.
> 
> You rep, you get reps back.
> 
> ...


Reps :whistling:

Of course the system gets manipulated and twisted and it is a game with no relevance on anything broadly speaking - but with that comes the fact that you if you chose to play said game, you have got to take the slagging that comes with having your effort rumbled :lol:

It all part of it.

I really really like the rep system, but if folks cant take a bit of pis$ taking about how they suddenly appear from no where - or in my case disapear slowly lol - then people are taking themselves far too seriously.

My reps - when you look at it raw, definitely are mostly for humour HOWEVER if you look at it on a percentage basis, reps per post type - I would bet you would find that most of my reps in that case come from "intelligent" debate posts. I love those, its a sheer joy having a good well informed debate, and sometimes the best part for me is having my opinion changed by a well presented arguement :thumbup1:

It is just that there is by far way more humour and banter going on than anything else - but if it was perfectly equal amounts of each - I could honestly say most of my reps would come from debate.

Hell I even get reps for my use of punctuation/grammer when posting seriously (ie not here before all you pedants pick me up, cnts) :lol:

Could switch the system off tomorrow tho, I'll still be just as awe inspiring and ****-erotic without it, with these blisteringly good looks and beautiful physique :thumb:

Hope it doesnt go that way though, after all the fun and banter provoking stuff getting clamped down on, the rep system is about all that is left for taking the pis$.

Oh, before I forget

A4pad is pathetic though - nowt to do with his rumbled plan to take over the world, just in general I mean - but he already knew that :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I need more rep points so maybe I should post up an I love you thread...lol

For all you hatters of rep points the only thing you have to ask yourself is, why am I not on top? winger out..lol:lol:

If you imbeciles cant work the rep points don't' hate you bitches. FFS!


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

winger said:


> I need more rep points so maybe I should post up an I love you thread...lol
> 
> For all you *hatters of rep points* the only thing you have to ask yourself is, why am I not on top? winger out..lol:lol:
> 
> If you imbeciles cant work the rep points don't' hate you bitches. FFS!


Is there a Rep Point Hat? I want one I want one! buy me one Winger you B1tch  :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

winger said:


> I need more rep points so maybe I should post up an I love you thread...lol


DONT YOU HAVE ENOUGH :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Damn, power has went to your head!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

winger said:


> *I need more rep points so maybe I should post up an I love you thread...lol*
> 
> For all you hatters of rep points the only thing you have to ask yourself is, why am I not on top? winger out..lol:lol:
> 
> If you imbeciles cant work the rep points don't' hate you bitches. FFS!


You gotta admire Winger though he's on all fours 24/7 earning them Reps  :lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Indeed that a4pad is a total ****, a retarded moron at best....

..... hey wait a minute that's me!!!!

Oh well can I have a rep for agreeing with you anyway


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

winger said:


> I need more rep points so maybe I should post up an I love you thread...lol
> 
> For all you hatters of rep points the only thing you have to ask yourself is, why am I not on top? winger out..lol:lol:
> 
> If you imbeciles cant work the rep points don't' hate you bitches. FFS!


The daddy of reps has spoken people as he closes in on 30million rep points. :thumb:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

d4ead said:


> Indeed that a4pad is a total ****, a retarded moron at best....
> 
> ..... hey wait a minute that's me!!!!
> 
> Oh well can I have a rep for agreeing with you anyway


Seems an I Love you Thread is the way to go Dead :thumb:  :lol:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> The daddy of reps has spoken people as he closes in on 30million rep points. :thumb:


But for how long will he be the Busiest Working girl in UKM? I see other Whores getting nearly as popular as the old gal!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Does look that way, but I've already got in trouble for stealing jw's rep whoring thread idea, and merging it with wingers rep me back idea. I don't dare steal hacks I love you thread idea, he could actualy ban me....... I may have to resolve to rs's gay humour idea.

Ahh I think I stole that one allready too.

Help I'm running out of ideas. Be fare I'm the 'no nothing rep whore 1' its not like I can do helpfull or inciteful posts...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You have to treat the rep points like approaching a hot bird, slow and steady.

I only last 2 minutes and this has nothing to do with the rep system but just wanted to say.. :beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hint #1, go here

scroll down baby, one for one and just try that, when you cant rep everyone who reps you you are on top.


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

d4ead said:


> Does look that way, but I've already got in trouble for stealing jw's rep whoring thread idea, and merging it with wingers rep me back idea. I don't dare steal hacks I love you thread idea, he could actualy ban me....... I may have to resolve to rs's gay humour idea.
> 
> Ahh I think I stole that one allready too.
> 
> Help I'm running out of ideas. Be fare I'm the 'no nothing rep whore 1' its not like I can do helpfull or inciteful posts...


Get some new puppies and post a thread with pics up,I've seen people do the cute rep ho thread this might work,or you could post up a pic of your Girlfriend/wife's puppies,I'd rep you for the latter for sure!  :lol:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

winger said:


> You have to treat the rep points like approaching a hot bird, slow and steady.
> 
> I only last 2 minutes and this has nothing to do with the rep system but just wanted to say.. :beer:


2 whole minutes ****ing hell that long! mg: , you're a legend then in my book Wingman :lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Right off to bet shop in the morning just hope idont get the l a uppy is for life not just for reps' speach


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

d4ead said:


> Right off to bet shop in the morning just hope idont get the l a uppy is for life not just for reps' speach


Need translation please.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh I hate explaining jokes....

Over here every xmas there's a big advertiseing campagn that says 'a dog is for life, not just or xmas' aimed at discouraging the giving of dogs as gifts.

In a poor atempt to be humerouse I used the slogon, to fit my own situation.

See its just not funny any more!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

d4ead said:


> Oh I hate explaining jokes....
> 
> Over here every xmas there's a big advertiseing campagn that says 'a dog is for life, not just or xmas' aimed at discouraging the giving of dogs as gifts.
> 
> ...


Or in the first place particularly :tongue:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

so any chance of a rep then?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

d4ead said:


> Right off to bet shop in the morning just hope idont get the *l a uppy is for life* not just for reps' speach


Do you type that right?



Chris1 said:


> Or in the first place particularly :tongue:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> I'm not saying it should be a requirement but loads on could here help out more to the new people wanting to learn. Some of the new journals by new guys only seem to have new chaps helping out. Is it due to too much traffic on the site. I'm know I'm guilty of living in General and Steroids section only and rarely clicking on "new posts"


I'm guilty of being bored by most journals too,i mean no offence to anyone but i just find it incredibly boring reading about reps/weights/diet on the majority of pages,i want to SEE changes,journals with more pics hold more interest to me,have said that in the past tho,my own prep journals have little info but lots of pics,which come on lets be honest,speaks volumes on their own without the need for endless drivel,again no offence to anyone thats just the way i am.

I barely even go into people i know journal for the same reason (exception of JW again for obv reasons) unless people are getting ready for shows and i get to see visual changes on weekly basis.

Also i dont navigate my way around the board by the sections,the only button i navigate by is the 'new post' button,hence i end up posting in the most spurious of threads (and then forget where the thread was and how to find it lol) also by doing this i do help out a lot of newbies AND get to photo whore myself on a level that is second to non:lol:



LittleChris said:


> The homosexual inneundo that springs up from the same simpletons is the thing that irks me, even more so when a decent thread gets pulled off track.
> 
> *This forum has plenty to offer IMO and I have got some very helpful advice from two members of the top 10 for which I am grateful. *
> 
> God bless each and everyone of you and keep lifting


No problem mate,just keep the technique to yourself,i dont hand down the 'how to make every female squirt with your fingers' technique to all and sundry,use it wisely,with great power comes great responsability. :thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Do you type that right?
> 
> :lol: :lol:


It was supposed to say "A puppy is for life not just for reps".

Someone said the way to get reps is to buy a puppy and post some pictures of it.

That said i'm off to battersea dogs home this weekend... bring on the reps. :cool2:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Actually I am very guilty of spending all my time in journals and not else where.

I think it's a case of you get a good group of people in your journal and then you don't feel the need to go elsewhere, which is wrong, does sort of defeat the point of a discussion board really.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I actually like reading journals, the ones with plenty of info about training, diet etc are my fav

tbh, I can't stand all the back slapping, **** talk, do this do that fvckers though.

Must be something to do with my age, been there, done that sort of thing. Oh and I actually

love training and will do anything to improve it, even admit I'm wrong 

Which a lot on here can't

There's always been banter and rep whoring, but I can say in all honesty it is at its worse

ever now, and imo its gone too far with the pyramid repping, which is whats occuring, pathetic really


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I actually like reading journals, the ones with plenty of info about training, diet etc are my fav
> 
> tbh, I can't stand all the back slapping, **** talk, do this do that fvckers though.
> 
> ...


yup...pipe and slipper time for you old man :whistling:

just say on the journal thing......most are pretty boring and repetitive until I start to post in em and then they suddenly liven up...its the Ian effect...I cant help it...just always happens :cool2:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

IanStu said:


> yup...*pipe and slipper time for you old man* :whistling:
> 
> just say on the journal thing......most are pretty boring and repetitive until I start to post in em and then they suddenly liven up...its the Ian effect...I cant help it...just always happens :cool2:


I have a crack pipe, will that do:whistling:

Can't wait for the old mans showdown with you, lets see who needs pipe and slippers then OLDER MAN, mwwaahhh:lol:

Have you managed to break the 11stone barrier yet


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

> just say on the journal thing......most are pretty boring and repetitive until I start to post in em and then they suddenly liven up...its the Ian effect...I cant help it...just always happens


 :lol: Bullsh*t *cough*


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I have a crack pipe, will that do:whistling:
> 
> Can't wait for the old mans showdown with you, lets see who needs pipe and slippers then OLDER MAN, mwwaahhh:lol:
> 
> Have you managed to break the 11stone barrier yet


LOL....I tell you what my weight gain since I started the test has been amazing...I've always strugled to gain any weight...its been like a pound a month if that...but in less than 3 weeks I have put on 9lbs...I know its gonna be mostly water but I def think my muscles look fuller and rounder...I'm lovin it :thumb:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

T.F. said:


> :lol: Bullsh*t *cough*


pmsl...wandered who'd be first :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

weeman said:


> AND get to photo whore myself on a level that is second to non:lol:
> 
> :thumbup1:


A whore will also be a whore! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



tel3563 said:


> I have a crack pipe, will that do:whistling:
> 
> *Can't wait for the old mans showdown with you, lets see who needs pipe and slippers then OLDER MAN, mwwaahhh* :lol:
> 
> Have you managed to break the 11stone barrier yet


This is what we need. More challenges, get some competiveness on the board going.

The 200kg deadlift thing that spilled over from another site is great. Hell perhaps even lets gave a challenge section dedicated this?? :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Good idea TS

Ianstu, Pb's please

Squat 180 kg

Bench 140x2

Dead (although I have a glass back) 200x1 but will be much more soon 

Photo thread at end of your cycle as well so ppl can judge

will give us both something to aim for, ie not getting totally humilliated

What ya say Older Man


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

I think its a good system that encourages people to leave informative replies to posts that may have otherwise been ignored.

Plus some noobs like me haven't filled up all my rep bars yet :innocent:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

welshman said:


> I think its a good system that encourages people to leave informative replies to posts that may have otherwise been ignored.
> 
> Plus some noobs like me haven't filled up all my rep bars yet :innocent:


consider your bar filled mate


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

weeman said:


> consider your bar filled mate


 :lol: :lol: see in one whole click Weeman took him from zero to hero!

Perhaps we need Sherif badges back for each million we have!! :whistling:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Good idea TS
> 
> Ianstu, Pb's please
> 
> ...


Ok mate sounds like a plan :thumbup1:

My PBs...well I'll just get my excuses in first..I cant do d4eads since I slipped a disk so my PB on that is 0 (shouldt be to hard to beat)

squats....I had problems with knees but now seems to be impoving again...before they went I did 160 kg and I did 140 last weeks so hoping to get back to where I was soon.

Bench...120 kgs.

All of the above are natty lifts so hoping things will improve dramaticaly soon :thumb:

yeah I'm all up for posting pics...its a good idea

edit...I just realized I put a 4 in deads lol....force of habit


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

so to clarify

Vids on lifts

You can't do deads so I'm 1-0 up already 

Flat Bench

Squat

Then photo's lets say 4 weeks after your last jab, so I presume that will be approx another

12 weeks, if you don't fvcking inject into a vein or your nob by mistake again, pmsl :lol:

That will be approx jan 1st but thats a big ask to not fvcking eat everything over Xmas.

So I say Feb 14th (valentines day) pics which will give us 6 weeks after the seasons parties etc.

we could start a thread and post update pics if you want, will keep us on track.

I'll start with this one taken about 4 weeks ago, I'm about 5lb heavier atm and

a little leaner:whistling:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> so to clarify
> 
> Vids on lifts
> 
> ...


Ok all sounds good....

how long have you been on gear mate....you may have a head start on me...but I'll still do it.

I'll find a recent pic when I get home from work tonight...try and find one where I dont look like an old lady :confused1:

3rd jab tomorrow...I'll try and miss my knob but its hard to avoid :whistling:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

IanStu said:


> Ok all sounds good....
> 
> *how long have you been on gear mate....you may have a head start on me...but I'll still do it.*
> 
> ...


I got to 16st natty, I'm 15-7 now, so not sure if its relevant, I don't think AAS affect

me too much:whistling:

Lets take this off this thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/77303-ianstu-tels-old-mans-showdown-thread.html#post1261739


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jesus H fkn Christ

nothing worse than 2 old guys trying to bring it.

The smell of old people in here almost out does the smell of ginger-pre-vasectomy-fear - almost :lol:

Damn, why dont you old fellas just cut the sh1t and organise a lemon party, this is clearly where its headed, anyone can see that

This thread is for bitching and whining about reps, not old duffers shuffling about on their zimmer frames, squaring up to each other because they have an ar$e full of young-man hormones   

Man, that felt good, I typed all that in one breath :lol:

Only so I didnt have to breath the pis$y old people smell tho :lol:

Man Im good


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

I dont smell...my incontinance pads have built in air fresheners....pine breeze or ocean spray...depends on my mood.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I got to 16st natty, I'm 15-7 now, so not sure if its relevant, I don't think AAS affect
> 
> me too much:whistling:
> 
> ...


right well you're already huge compared to me...

I weigh a touch under 14 stone at 6ft...I'm hoping all your weight is blubber though.

I'm scouring the threads now to find pics of me...there is fvckin hundreds of em out there...i'll pop em in the new thread


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

d4ead said:


> Sad as it may be joe I got the idea from your thread. While I understand your was more accidentle, the result was the same.
> 
> Not my thread mate :confused1: Im all for rep whoring, ie posting Gun shots in order to obtain reppage, but that is in the name of what board is about BBding\strength training..
> 
> ...


Not down to you mate re Tall, just th eway things have declined on an information level..

Without sounding disrepectful, as you put them, if board was left to you and your repping friends, who would learn anything?????

On another note, my post I first made a few days ago, was actually made tongue in cheek, altho what I posted I believe to be true

The vehement way it was responded to says it all really

Summary

Repping fine, anyway you want

Diluting board with sh1t and offering nothing in process = not fine


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Not down to you mate re Tall, just th eway things have declined on an information level..
> 
> Without sounding disrepectful, as you put them, if board was left to you and your repping friends, who would learn anything?????
> 
> ...


summed up nicely mate:thumbup1: Its not just Tall, there are a lot of experienced members

left or not posting as much as before.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice post Joe. It's been good to catch up with some of your training in your journal now you're back. Plus Tel and I have had a couple of questions answered :thumbup1:

Shame Tall no longer posts


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

The real loss was Dutch :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> The real loss was Dutch :lol:


 :lol:

Read a post of his not so long back saying to wath out for his return, I believe he's

been getting advised by Pscarb and has grown a little:whistling:

Loved some of his Swole stories


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Ha, Dutch is a legend


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

winger said:


> You have to treat the rep points like approaching a hot bird, slow and steady.
> 
> I only last 2 minutes and this has nothing to do with the rep system but just wanted to say.. :beer:


Funny you say this.... I was actually thinking regarding this thread, that out of the top ten people on reps there are a few of us who have consistently been there without change (though not always in same order) for well over a year but the rest change regularly. New people come from pretty much nowhere..... but they are never able to maintain it consistently. Give it month or two, they'll be gone and it'll be someone differerent.



weeman said:


> I'm guilty of being bored by most journals too,i mean no offence to anyone but i just find it incredibly boring reading about reps/weights/diet on the majority of pages,i want to SEE changes,journals with more pics hold more interest to me,have said that in the past tho,my own prep journals have little info but lots of pics,which come on lets be honest,speaks volumes on their own without the need for endless drivel,again no offence to anyone thats just the way i am.
> 
> I barely even go into people i know journal for the same reason (exception of JW again for obv reasons) unless people are getting ready for shows and i get to see visual changes on weekly basis.


Ditto mate. My jounal gets read and posted in a lot less now that am offseason and am not posting as many pics.

Thats a double edged sword though for me.... firstly I get accused of only having reps for posting pics. Well its offseason and I havent posted a pic in months.... still in top ten though so that buggers that theory eh? :wink: Secondly (and this p1sses me off more) a lot of the posts in my journal are from people asking for pics. Some are jst having a laugh and will still read it and post regardless but others have absolutely ZERO interest in me, my journal, my progress (or lack of sometimes) and are only there to perv. That in itself makes me NOT want to post them tbh...



TaintedSoul said:


> This is what we need. More challenges, get some competiveness on the board going.
> 
> The 200kg deadlift thing that spilled over from another site is great. Hell perhaps even lets gave a challenge section dedicated this?? :thumb:


Agree totally!! Although I probably cant do the latest challenge, its given me food for thought and made the board a bit more interesting for me again.

I love it because it reminds people this is a BODYBUILDING board. A fact which a lot of people seem to overlook when they join up....



jw007 said:


> Not my thread mate :confused1: Im all for rep whoring, ie posting Gun shots in order to obtain reppage, but that is in the name of what board is about BBding\strength training..
> 
> I have never advocated pyramind repping or repping daily just for sake of it.
> 
> ...


Actually posted a minute ago on your journal saying how its getting better again :thumbup1:

I been as guilty as some others at times for posting bollox but it DID get out of hand and I kept reading but all but stopped posting for a while because of it.



jw007 said:


> Thats true to a certain extent, however a very valid point, I do actaully help people and make informative posts, I like to discuss training.
> 
> I dont just come on here to make up for a shortfall in my popularity in realife and try to buy friends, and actually offer nothing in way of what board was intended.
> 
> If you need to live a social life thro net, join facebook or some sh1t


Same point some others have made but worth making again :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Secondly (and this p1sses me off more) a lot of the posts in my journal are from people asking for pics. Some are jst having a laugh and will still read it and post regardless but others have absolutely ZERO interest in me, my journal, my progress (or lack of sometimes) and are only there to perv. That in itself makes me NOT want to post them tbh...


Bump for pics


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Bump for pics


x2 :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

rs007 said:


> Jesus H fkn Christ
> 
> nothing worse than 2 old guys trying to bring it.
> 
> ...


Tel vs Ian, let's get it on.



<div class=


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Tel vs Ian, let's get it on.


that reminds me of another thread

Who would win, Mike Tyson or Bruce Lee:lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> that reminds me of another thread
> 
> Who would win, Mike Tyson or Bruce Lee:lol:


I don't think Mike could even hurt Bruce right now, beings as he is dead and all. :whistling:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Mike's Dead!!! when did that happen


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Bump for pics





TaintedSoul said:


> x2 :thumb:


....aahhhh cunny funts.......  :tongue:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Funny you say this.... I was actually thinking regarding this thread, that out of the top ten people on reps there are a few of us who have consistently been there without change (though not always in same order) for well over a year but the rest change regularly. New people come from pretty much nowhere..... but they are never able to maintain it consistently. Give it month or two, they'll be gone and it'll be someone differerent.


I think you have hit the nail on the head there.....all this uproar is from people who have been in the top ten for quite a long time....its like a cosy little members only club.....the idea that anyone else should dare to upset the apple cart has been greeted with horror.

but anyway its all stupid...this is a program running in a server somewhere...none of it is real.

I don't realy need to defend myself but I will for the last time....most of the reps that got me into the top 20 were from posts I did that people found funny or interesting not from whoring.....since then as you all know I have been helped by friends I made along the way and I have helped them..you know...like you lot do.

I think its time you all got down off your high horse and dropped this facade of indignation. You're like a bunch of old women in a church who see the new vicar walk in with a guitar...the gasps are deafening

I'm gonna do a bit of trumpet blowing here...

I'm funny

I'm extremely intelligent

I have in depth knowledge on a huge range of subjects..including bodybuilding

I'm very pretty

and I may seem paranoid but thats only because I'm paranoid

All those below me are in my thoughts...all 29,000 of you (cept yank no.1)...I bless you :innocent:

OK thats it I'm done....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

IanStu said:


> I think you have hit the nail on the head there.....all this uproar is from people who have been in the top ten for quite a long time....its like a cosy little members only club.....the idea that anyone else should dare to upset the apple cart has been greeted with horror.
> 
> but anyway its all stupid...this is a program running in a server somewhere...none of it is real.
> 
> ...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

rs007 said:


> Jesus H fkn Christ
> 
> nothing worse than 2 old guys trying to bring it.
> 
> ...


That was funny but I need a recharge before I can hit you.

Guys, long before wingers rep me back comments were really most about porn in the male animal, that dude had more porn that a paid site...lol

Most of my reps were for being so good looking. :whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

IanStu said:


> I think you have hit the nail on the head there.....all this uproar is from people who have been in the top ten for quite a long time....its like a cosy little members only club.....the idea that anyone else should dare to upset the apple cart has been greeted with horror.
> 
> but anyway its all stupid...this is a program running in a server somewhere...none of it is real.
> 
> ...


Come on Stu, you and joe are the only two making any real flap about this :lol:

Joe already stated he was doing it tongue in cheek windy-up style - but you seem genuinely agitated! I fully admit this could just be me though, like you say, its a program on a server somewhere, and not the easiest to judge someones true meaning/feeling sometimes.

I've repped you quite a few times for your funny posts, thats the way I roll, like I have done from day one, if something about a post catches me, it gets repped, regardless of who the poster is/what their rep count is/how many posts they have. I have made some comedy pointless reps too tho, my current favourite one is to give out "old boy rep network reps" after spotting D4eads post :lol:

But, Ian, sorry, you are still an old fart with a mouth like Zig and Zag :lol:

In fact even better, RedKola says you look like zippy :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Most of my reps were for being so good looking. :whistling:


eh?

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Im 11th, i suspect im one of these know-nothing, out of nowhere characters LMAO


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i must be a right boring fuker judging by the amount i have hahahaha


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

dan05 said:


> Im 11th, i suspect im one of these know-nothing, out of nowhere characters LMAO


I'm 15th and would suspect i'll be tarred with that brush too


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

rs007 said:


> eh?
> 
> :lol:


So, you doubt I am totally handsome and good looking? :whistling:

Ask my wife she will tell you. :lol:

Well, she would have to say so because I would cut the money flow off. :innocent:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Come on Stu, you and joe are the only two making any real flap about this :lol:
> 
> Joe already stated he was doing it tongue in cheek windy-up style - but you seem genuinely agitated! I fully admit this could just be me though, like you say, its a program on a server somewhere, and not the easiest to judge someones true meaning/feeling sometimes.
> 
> ...


Zippy eh...cant realy argue with that :confused1:

I'm not that serious about it as its all a big game to me but I dont like being critised wrongly so I guess I do get a bit agitated...and I keep trying to stop myself posting replies like that...but its no good...the fingers hit the keyboard and before I know it there it is..posted:confused1:...in fact I decided I wasnt gonna make any more posts about the subject..so that decision went well.

But that is it no more rep posts from me...I'm now gonna go and sprinkle the board with my brilliance.

End of thread :thumb: (as if)


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Cheese said:


> I'm 15th and would suspect i'll be tarred with that brush too


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

If I hadnt spooged all my reps over the "old boy rep network" I would rep you for that :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

dan05 said:


> Im 11th, i suspect im one of these know-nothing, out of nowhere characters LMAO





Cheese said:


> I'm 15th and would suspect i'll be tarred with that brush too


Because you both know you're exact position ...suggests that reps are something you aim for when you log in here which is a bit off putting.

Cheese you are a funny chap so just chill on the repping business and you'll be cool !

If I feel like someone will think I am repping them to get reps in return then I just don't bother repping them at all, which is a shame if the post is deserving.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> Because you both know you're exact position ...suggests that reps are something you aim for when you log in here which is a bit off putting.


 :confused1:

:cursing:

Isnt that the normal thing everyone does?

IE

Login

Immediately check reps, admire comments.

Go to search, input user name to see how many mentions you have had.

:confused1:

Thats what I do, thought that was common place???


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I also know that posting after 10:00am is pointless everyone has "spooged" their load already, My wh0ring ends at 10:01am! Everything there after is from the heart lol.

*i my defence i went to check after reading Dans post*


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

rs007 said:


> :confused1:
> 
> :cursing:
> 
> ...


LMAO, seriously i did this for the first time ever today and will never do it again... tooo many people talk about cottage *cheese*


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Right,considering my name has been dropped i think its fair i have my say!

Firstly,joe...you are right about my journal mate,it has went to fcuking shìt its as simple as that!!

Even in the short space of time that ive been a member here ive noticed that its really taken a turn for the worst recently,i definitely dont consider myself the most knowledgeable member here in terms of diet and aas use...but i do try my best to keep people motivated and encourage them to keep improving themselves,physically and mentally!

Afterall,staying motivated is a really important part of being successful in this game and if ive made even one person keep their belief and helped them to get through the hard times,which we all go through,then its been worth it

Ive been dissapointed with my journal for ages,i would actually bin it and start a new one with the intention of keeping it hardcore and leave the daft banter for threads like sperm!

Im not ashamed of my rep position but tbh the likes of con who arent in the top ten anymore should be above me for their knowledge alone!

The whole process of competing in a show must be hugely beneficial in terms of the knowledge you must gain,its something i have to experience for myself,then maybe when ive been there and done it i can post what ive learned and help others instead of just doing a copy and paste job from another site


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> :confused1:
> 
> :cursing:
> 
> ...


Oh and my ignorance angers you ! 

I still have much to learn then :confused1:

I did not even know that the reps list could be extended beyond the top 10


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Cheese said:


> LMAO, seriously i did this for the first time ever today and will never do it again... tooo many people talk about cottage *cheese*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Right,considering my name has been dropped i think its fair i have my say!
> 
> Firstly,joe...you are right about my journal mate,it has went to fcuking shìt its as simple as that!!
> 
> ...


Dan you're in the top ten because you're the nicest kindest man I have ever met...you have a good word for everyone and always try and help people.

There is a reason your journal is the third most popular thread..everyone likes you.

You do deserve your place...far more than me (goes without saying)...I hear what you're saying about people like Con but tbh Con is more than capable of getting back in...just dont think he's that bothered..

As long as I have breath in my body and reps in my repy holding thingy you will always be there.

I love you and I want your babies,,,actualy no scrap the babies I got enough kids...but ya know what I mean :wub:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Jem said:


> I still have much to learn then :confused1:
> 
> I did not even know that the reps list could be extended beyond the top 10


Me either, how does someone know they're 11th in the list, or 15th?

Is there a big list with names and your position on it?

Hope there's numbers beside the positions, not like the top 10, otherwise i'm definitely not counting up/down to wherever i lie! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Made myself look a right d1ck by saying im 11th lmao i checked before i wrote the post.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Me either, how does someone know they're 11th in the list, or 15th?
> 
> Is there a big list with names and your position on it?
> 
> Hope there's numbers beside the positions, not like the top 10, otherwise i'm definitely not counting up/down to wherever i lie! :lol:


You click the down arrow next to top statistics, 5 10 20 50 100 200, i stick it on 200 when i log on so i can see what posts are new etc, but it brings up the most commented threads and highest repped people from 1-200


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

dan05 said:


> You click the down arrow next to top statistics, 5 10 20 50 100 200, i stick it on 200 when i log on so i can see what posts are new etc, but it brings up the most commented threads and highest repped people from 1-200


or another way is go on your cp...click community then click member list...then in memebr list click on the tab that say reputations..it will then show the list in order from the top....I'm guessing all this as I've never actulay looked :whistling:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

joe said he blames the sperm thread for a lot of the stupid comments that now spread around the board but the reason we made sperm was to try to get the stupid stuff out of our journals and into 1 central place, it was actually an attempt to clean up the board not cause more of the rubbish. It worked in my journal but not so much in dans.

i also do my best not to post sh1t in peoples proper threads. (sorry yoyo) with the exception of yours and sperm, as there designed for the purpose. Ive even stopped spamming yours now the trainings started again. I will post general comments like a well done or good work but not the type of stuff your talking about.

My personal feelings on the whole subject are thus, all the banter, comments and fun, should indeed be kept in the correct places. A lot of threads are serious and should be kept so. I always have done my best to stick with this. Its the social aspect that makes this board enjoyable. However the seriouse threads should be kept as just that.

I always do my best to help people, but as you well know my knowledge its very limited, compared to yours, rs, weemans, etc. I also do my best to learn from teh advice you give. (and have made good improvements thanks to you i may add)

As far as reps go i rep for various reasons and always have.

1, i like what you just said

2, i like you and want to give you a boost

3, nice pic

all three reasons i consider fine.

The real value of reps is in the comments made, if i get repped from a good post, its the somment that makes me feel good. (yes even i have had a few of these)

In these cases the rep system is still very good, its an effective was to say thanks. It just does lot link to the reputation score board.

what we have is not a rep pyramid or even repping for the sake of it, but everyday there will be at least 1 rep worthy humour post by each of the guys in sperm. my comment was simply saying that i cant rep you all, and in my own calouse and evil way, i do hit those with the highest rep points first.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, if you dont want garbage in your thread then you have the option of asking then to stop hyjacking.

It kindof becomes an open session when the guy that owns the journal hyjacks his own journal, this kind of gives the ol Kings X and lets things be the norm.

If I was going to have a journal I would not want to fend through a hundred pages to see my progress.

But this goes for anyone that wants.

If you want your journal cleaned up, you can always ask, I can clean a journal up easy, but not Joes, I wont go through 750 pages and thousands of posts to clean that up, id have to read each post and then delete, that would take months...lol

So, if anyone wants to clean house, just ask.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

weeman said:


> consider your bar filled mate


ROFL, thanks Weeman. I must have one of the strangest rep-to-post ratio's on the board now :thumb:

And only 9 posts away from 100, has taken me ages to get to 100 (Usually because I've never got anything nice or interesting to say :laugh


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Well, if you dont want garbage in your thread then you have the option of asking then to stop hyjacking.
> 
> It kindof becomes an open session when the guy that owns the journal hyjacks his own journal, this kind of gives the ol Kings X and lets things be the norm.
> 
> ...


Perhaps Lorian can implement something similar to what they ave on Sugden barbell?

They have whats called a BS Filter, which removes all of the banter from journals and just leaves you with training related posts. Im sure its just simple JS.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

My journal would also be abit of a mammoth task too hacks,but if you could give it the once over that would be very appreciated mate


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mine too ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Or, have a person that can delete on his own journal others posts?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dsahna said:


> My journal would also be abit of a mammoth task too hacks,but if you could give it the once over that would be very appreciated mate


oh man, that would be a task with over 6 thousand posts.

Oh man, I just got a mild panic attack.................................. :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Well, if you dont want garbage in your thread then you have the option of asking then to stop hyjacking.
> 
> It kindof becomes an open session when the guy that owns the journal hyjacks his own journal, this kind of gives the ol Kings X and lets things be the norm.
> 
> ...


I dint mind the banter\[email protected] in mine when was not training propely was funny

I still like a bit of banter\jokey ness etc etc

But when I started training properly I just sent a few polite pms out, its no big deal..

TBH most people only post in context of thread, so if everyone posting sh1t\gay stuff they will follow, same as if serious most wil follow etc etc

Only prob is when a interesting serious thread\journal is taken over when not warranted

TBH, in past I have done this myself to a degree, so cant say im blameless

But I would like to see some more serious posting alongside banter (cause I do like banter), altho that does not mean boring, and of course everyone always likes pics of any kind:thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hackskii said:


> oh man, that would be a task with over 6 thousand posts.
> 
> Oh man, I just got a mild panic attack.................................. :lol:


Dont worry about mine hacks :laugh: It's all history, I might miss something ...

It is strictly business these days anyway, almost :innocent:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Or, have a person that can delete on his own journal others posts?


I think that is a very good idea scott:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> oh man, that would be a task with over 6 thousand posts.
> 
> Oh man, I just got a mild panic attack.................................. :lol:


:laugh: ha ha i know :blush: ,i will keep it tidy from now on:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> My journal would also be abit of a mammoth task too hacks,but if you could give it the once over that would be very appreciated mate


Dan dont do it....I have posted literary gems in your journal...plus pics of me that will prob be priceless one day...and lets face it mate if scott deletes everything but the training...it'll only be a couple of pages long :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I think that is a very good idea scott:thumbup1:


X2:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

IanStu said:


> Dan dont do it....I have posted literary gems in your journal...plus pics of me that will prob be priceless one day...and lets face it mate if scott deletes everything but the training...it'll only be a couple of pages long :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:we will hold a memorial for them 5,998 pages ian,we will remember them:wink:

Shìt!!! I mean posts:blush:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Or, have a person that can delete on his own journal others posts?





jw007 said:


> I think that is a very good idea scott:thumbup1:





Dsahna said:


> X2:thumbup1:


Scott is that actually possible?

I agree with Joe.... I like the banter etc it makes the journal and reading it more fun.... but occasionally I get a post/comment on mine which genuinely p1sses me right off..... I'd like to be able to just delete them without having to drag a mod into it if I feel they are offensive.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Or, have a person that can delete on his own journal others posts?


This is a brilliant idea.....

Oh wait I dont have a journal! :confused1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jw007 said:


> I think that is a very good idea scott:thumbup1:





Zara-Leoni said:


> Scott is that actually possible?
> 
> I agree with Joe.... I like the banter etc it makes the journal and reading it more fun.... but occasionally I get a post/comment on mine which genuinely p1sses me right off..... I'd like to be able to just delete them without having to drag a mod into it if I feel they are offensive.


Yes it is possible but it would have to come from the admin making that thread moderatable with the person that started it.

So, that person could edit, delete, or read the deleted posts.

Let me run this buy Lorian.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Zara-Leoni said:


> but occasionally I get a post/comment on mine which genuinely p1sses me right off..... I'd like to be able to just delete them without having to drag a mod into it if I feel they are offensive.


Sorry Zara if it was me. I was drunk posting. :beer:

Lorian can but that will be a lot of work for him. On my board I can assign mods per thread or category.

Maybe Lorian can set the board up for a true Journal section. They are out there.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

winger said:


> Sorry Zara if it was me. I was drunk posting. :beer:
> 
> Lorian can but that will be a lot of work for him. On my board I can assign mods per thread or category.
> 
> Maybe Lorian can set the board up for a true Journal section. They are out there.


Nah mate I know you are only messing and you dont take it as far as some people do 

A proper journal section would be a good idea.... I know that people have been asking for years though and its not been changed....


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Yes it is possible but it would have to come from the admin making that thread moderatable with the person that started it.
> 
> So, that person could edit, delete, or read the deleted posts.
> 
> Let me run this buy Lorian.


That is a very cool idea and made reading 10 pages of ranting worthwhile.

Reps are not a big deal, but the comments that the board has gone downhill from the amount of faff posted are valid. GB makes note to post some training related threads.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

I vote have a person that can delete on his own journal others posts


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I say keep it, is fun


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Its an old topic off last year, should be deleted instead of being dragged up again....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ha ha, how does stuff like this get dragged back up?!?!?!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

If someone votes on an old poll it counts as a new post sort of, so it's bumped. Someone see's it at the top of the post list, skips to the last couple of post and throws their tuppence in. Someone will then ask why people are dragging up old threads, and I'll tell them that when someone votes in an old poll... :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I like seeing people in the red it makes me feel superior


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

nice resurrection there...


----------

